# Sticky  The Demographics of Paneristi



## pastor_chuck

I was sitting here wondering, as I prepare for another day, what the demographics are for the admirers/owners of Panerai watches here on the forum. I have the impression that the average age is between 32 - 36, weighted 63:37 men to women. Location ???? I'm at a loss.

Any volunteers to gather such data through a survey.

I also wonder if some of the other fora have significantly different demographics.

pastor_chuck


----------



## sellnit

Well lets get it started then

me Age 32 Male

my girlfriend 32 Female


my 2 cents, most of the people I know are in their 40's or older. My immediate pals are in their 30's though.

So lets get into this and participate in this ultra scientific poll!!
:gold


----------



## Chris-Greece

ill play:
me 35
my No1 girlfriend 27 ;-)
Im located in Greece


----------



## bear

I'm in.

Me: 54 y.o. male type. Mind of a 18 year old. Professional firefighter, Truck guy and USAR canine handler for Task Force 4

spousal unit, 51 y.o. female type. Much more mature than me. Professional firefighter/paramedic and also a USAR canine handler for Task force 4

Rex 6 y.o. Golden Retriever retired wonder dog USAR canine

Kali 2 y.o. Pohranichi Straze German Shepherd USAR canine in training

All residing in Northern California

Lacking the typical income of the usual Panerai owner, way under six figures and don't speak Italian, just German and Russian. 

However, I would like to have a nice Aston Martin to go with my Pam 196


see ya

Bear B-)


----------



## Brad Trent

I'm a 46 year-old ex-Pat Canuck in NYC with too few responsibilities and therefore, the silly ability to waste a few bucks now and then on frivolities like watches, wine and other toys that normal, right-thinking humans would likely pass on! And I have a couple of watches...
































































My full Bio can be found HERE!!!

BT


----------



## Paul28

28 year old male, North Vancouver BC- own a 112H
wife 25 wants a 40mm. Ill surprise her with an 88 some time soon.


----------



## GRScott

Me - 47, married with a 7 yo son. I live in Boston where I run the Sales Engineering group in a mid-size software company.

Currently own 3 Pannies, 111, 183 and a 210.


----------



## mko

i'm 34, married with two kids. own a pam 111. live in las vegas. mko.


----------



## chunki

Hi,

I'm 41 , married and have two children. I own 3 Pams, I-000, H-111, and H-24....I live in Northern Ca.


JIM


----------



## pastor_chuck

Here are the results so far. Hope I attached the histogram correctly.

pastor_chuck


----------



## sparmar1

I'm 36, married with 3 children My wife doesn't wear a watch.....

Sanjay


----------



## dkim

32 here from New York. Still single but not for long...


----------



## pastor_chuck

I've added the two new data points. It's getting interesting.


----------



## Tae

pastor_chuck said:


> I've added the two new data points. It's getting interesting.


Hi, I'm new to this forum but wanted to chime in for this thread....

Here goes... Just turned 30, married, no kids, live in NJ, work in NYC. Trying to turn wife, who is 28, onto Pams instead of the Pasha she keeps looking at (Not knocking Carts....she just finds Pams to be too bulky). :-! Wife and I both work for the 'MAN' in good ol' corp america....O|

Currently have 2 pams - 005 and 90, rolie 2tone sub, and a beater tag. Wifey has 1 - rolie 2tone dj w/ jubilee bracelet & face with diamond markers and 1 - technodiamond.


----------



## pastor_chuck

One more data point. Can someone check the male versus female ownership. I think I only count two ladies who own a Pam. I'll start plotting that as well.

So far my first guess isn't too far off.

pastor_chuck


----------



## Lia

*I'm IN!*

Lia, female, 35 years old (but I feel like I'm still 21... :-D ). I live in Vancouver, BC and own a 40mm Panerai (Pam 48). I just recently purchased another PAM... a 44mm this time, but I'll save that for another thread. :-!


----------



## ToddVNO

Male 46 with the maturity of a 10 year old. Live in NJ work in Manhattan. Three kids, 13, 11, 7.

Two Panerais Pam 104 and Pam 25. 14 other watches (vintage Omegas, Rolex, Bathys, Doxa, Glycine, Brietling etc.)

Wife 41 loves watches too. Has Cartier Tank and Rolex Explorer 11 plus others


----------



## cdnwatchguy

46 yo male, married 2 kids. a PAM 111 and a PAM 25.


----------



## ashostack

Hi. I too am new to this forum, but felt obligated to respond to this thread. I am a 38 year old male labor lawyer who normally resides in Phoenix, Arizona, but spend enough time traveling that I may be considered a "snow bird" to the locals and most certainly a stranger to my schnauzers!

BTW, I currently own a PAM 177, and have my eye on the 242.

Andrew


----------



## WigglePig

Weeeeellll,

I'm 36, not married but "co-habiting" ;-), three year old son and I work as a research engineer. Just the one panny for me; a recently acquired 112I that I have been coveting for a while...all my other watches can be moved on to new homes now. 

Tra
Pig


----------



## Ernie Romers

Here goes......... 48, married, two children (boy and a girl), PAM Logo, living and working (teacher/team manager on a school for children with special needs (mostly behavior/education needs) and owner/director of this GREAT website and community :thanks to you all!) in Breda, The Netherlands.

Some related links:
My school: http://www.prismacollege.nl/RO/indexRO.html (in Dutch!)
The place I live in: http://www.vvvbreda.nl/ (worth a visit!!)
The best watch community on the internet: http://www.watchuseek.com (you may have heard of it before ;-))


----------



## BruceS

Do I still qualify as a Paneristi?  We only have the 114 left in the collection, but a ton of straps.


















I'm 49 and a recently "retired" engineer...read that as I quit lol :-D Now I'm an expat living in the UK, taking lots of photos and probably soon to be owner of a strap business (that's not a business plug, btw as I've not even got a company name yet).

Meant to post a congrats to Lia the other day for getting her first FULL sized Panny :-!
Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## G-Shock

Hey gang,

I am a 30 year old dentist from Toronto and I own a PAM 25. My girlfriend, who is 28 years of age has no interest in watches but spends quite a bit on designer purses:-D


----------



## kennyx

I guess Im the young one then... 25years old and currently work as an analyst for a hedge fund company... and got myself a brand new PAM111!


----------



## srh_pres

I'm 47, a security manager for a defense contractor in Orlando, FL. I have a wife, 4 children (15,15,17,20) and a PAM 127 and a 111...
Steve


----------



## pastor_chuck

okay,

I just returned from three weeks in the UK on business (my wife went with me so it wasn't too stressful on either of us - other than I drove for the first time in 15 years of travelling over) and am way, way behind. I'll get it plotted and put it out for everyone to peruse. On first pass it appears the age is going to move up a bit from where we were.

pastor_chuck


----------



## pastor_chuck

ashostack said:


> Hi. I too am new to this forum, but felt obligated to respond to this thread. I am a 38 year old male labor lawyer who normally resides in Phoenix, Arizona, but spend enough time traveling that I may be considered a "snow bird" to the locals and most certainly a stranger to my schnauzers!
> 
> BTW, I currently own a PAM 177, and have my eye on the 242.
> 
> Andrew


My Standard Schnauzer is questioning my commitment to him recently as well. Are yours mini's, giants or the prototypical of the breed the Standard?

pastor_chuck

BTW great PAMS - I can only long for one from afar.


----------



## Interpol76

Hello All, I'm 29 YO male and I live in So. California. My Girlfrined has no interest in watches. I have a PAM 164 and a Blue two tone submariner.


----------



## BlueSi_425

Hello all hope that every one is doing well. My name is Brian and I'm a twenty five year old from Seattle Washington. I'm recently single lol you would have met my lovely girlfriend at the time if you went to the TZ gathering for the Fox's watch show, talk about embarrassing *lia knows what I'm talking about*O| . After saying that lol&#8230;.. I work for a large local computer corporation as a general IT person. I'm looking right now for my first Panerai, and looking to get a PAM00111 or a PAM00005 but think I'm leaning to the 111, still not sure though. I'm also looking for a good AD that does not have the local 8.9% sales tax lol. I also love Breitling, got a SuperOcean SteelFish that never leaves my wrist.


----------



## hooperman42

male 47 as of last week - in Orlanda FL. Owned a zillion watches - PAM is awesome. Sold my 111 and working a deal on one now. Have a Radiomir - love it. Two greyhouds (dogs not busses), 3 year old in karate :gold ...
Harley Davidson Road King Custom - black cherry chrome magnet. B-)


----------



## 6Toros

I'll play

I'm female, single, age 34. Live in CT.I Own 4 Panerai watches, plus a huge collection of vintage Omega, Vintage Rolex, and Vintage Military timepieces. (Also have a couple'a nice Tags) I'm a Panerai freak....very passionate about these watches, and they get the most wear time.

I'm a professional (work in Health care/management position) by day, and a Professional guitarist as well (by night, lol)

Finally at a place in life where I have the disposable income to buy nice toys. (watches for me, lol)


----------



## Steven Dorfman

Guess I'm the old guy.
Age 59
Retired
PAM 24


----------



## AeroScott

OK, now it's my turn: My name is Scott, and I'm a 26-yr-old aerospace engineer in Dayton, OH, but Pittsburgh will always be home :-!. I've been married since May, and my beautiful bride Rebecca bought me my first fine watch as a wedding gift (Rolex SS Sub 14060M). I'm now trying to decide which will be next -- a PAM 111 or Kobold Phantom -- but first I owe Rebecca the Rolex LDJ that she's fallen in love with B-).


----------



## BRIO1368

pastor_chuck said:


> I was sitting here wondering, as I prepare for another day, what the demographics are for the admirers/owners of Panerai watches here on the forum. I have the impression that the average age is between 32 - 36, weighted 63:37 men to women. Location ???? I'm at a loss.
> 
> Any volunteers to gather such data through a survey.
> 
> I also wonder if some of the other fora have significantly different demographics.
> 
> pastor_chuck


Male - 50 years :-! Two boys ,25 & 22 years. Living in Oslo. Counseller. PAM24, PAM88, PAM112


----------



## P7M8

Me: 38 y.o.a., married PAM 25, 111, 222
My wife: Five years older, PAM 49


----------



## pastor_chuck

Sorry I've been so long out of touch but here are the latest results. I've plotted the histogram for two groups: Owners and Owners and Wannabe's (I'm in the latter group).

The median age falls in the 36 to 40 group (a little older than I expected). There is no strong correlation to job title. I don't know about income.

Another intersting point. The owners group are dominated by men, over 85%. And North America dominates the regional distribution.

Have a great day and don't be shy. Share whatever data you wish.

pastor_chuck


----------



## Joukowski

Age = 33 Wife = 34 
Mechanical Engineer, PAM90
Located in Perth, Western Australia.
Married for 13 yrs. Wife's wanting to start popping the squawkers next year.


----------



## pastor_chuck

I'll get the new data point added tomorrow. By the way, as a father of three daughters who have blessed him with four, soon to be six grandchildren, I can assure you the "sqawkers" are worth all the time and sacrifice (even if its your PAM). 

Good luck,

pastor_chuck


----------



## mr2blue

I am 47 and an Operations Director for an Aerospace company. My wife is a CPA and we live in S. California with our 2 Golden Retrievers.

Pam 24 and a bunch of other dive type watches (Sothis, Breitling, Kobold, UTS, Sinn and so on)


----------



## fuelie95

Hi, been lurking in most of the Rolex & Panerai Forums for a little over two years now. Married with two kids (8 & 10). 48 years old. Live/work in Seattle. I manage an investment partnership and at a point in my career where I have time to enjoy my family and have a little spending $$$ at the end of the month. Enjoy power boating, travel, custom motorcycles, flying, cigars, wines & liquors and WATCHES!:-! 

Currently own;

SS/Plat Yachtmaster, PAM 88, PAM 194, PAM 127 and PAM 232 (on order)....


----------



## pastor_chuck

Here's the lates plot. And the men are increasing their percentage of ownership.


----------



## Capt. Canuck

Male, 34
Wife, 37 
Son, 2 
two cats
Self-Employed Financial Planner
PAM 112F

Living in...you guessed it - Canada :-!


----------



## Joukowski

pastor_chuck said:


> I'll get the new data point added tomorrow. By the way, as a father of three daughters who have blessed him with four, soon to be six grandchildren, I can assure you the "sqawkers" are worth all the time and sacrifice (even if its your PAM).
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> pastor_chuck


Thanks pastor chuck, now we can't wait for their arrival! :-!


----------



## Bugsy

better late than never, 42 male. 3kids, 1wife and a dog.
proud owner of a PAM88. NEW TO SITE BY WAY OF KOBOLD FIX.


----------



## talt

Im 50 and work at the major university in Columbus Ohio. I am married and my wife wears a Rolex datejust. I have a PAM 159 (on my wrist now) and I own a Rolex Sub and a Yachtmaster. Notice I said that I have the Panerai on my wrist - I love this watch! The two others set most of the time in the winder. I am in the process of deciding on a Daylight or hunting down a 74 - I want a Chrono. Obviously we have no kids at home so I can spend money on such things as multiple watches. My wife thinks I am nuts.:-!


----------



## pastor_chuck

I'll get busy and add the new data points. By the way, check out Brad's newly posted photos. Love them!!!

pastor_chuck


----------



## Anonimo1

I'm 57. Is that to Freakin old?


----------



## mogadishu

Age 32, Male, from Mogadishu, Somalia. Living in Boston, MA with 2 kids. Proud owner of a spankin new PAM 00088, also own base model Luminor Marina. Wife uses our microwave oven as to tell the time :-d


----------



## Altra

Male. Age 33. Architect. Married to a dentist, so that's how I was able to afford a Panerai.


----------



## Hoppyjr

Hoppy


----------



## timetokill

Male - 35 yrs. old and married with two kids. Not rich by any means but I do love watches and managed to get me a 111. It took me a while to warm up to PAMS and I never really caught the fever. I hardly wear the 111 anymore unless I happen upon a new and different strap for it! Other than that I consider it a nice solid watch.


----------



## Imperial&Co

Male, 23 (24 in 4 days)
PAM 088

Girlfriend= 22 she likes my watches, but doesn't have any interest in women's watches.

Also have, Glycine Ningaloo Reef (red) Angular Momentum Axis III, Anonimo Power reserve, and a Burberry that I like. I want to get rid of some of my other stuff and buy a PAM 111 too.

I have a 3 year old daughter, I have 2 boxers, I'm into cars and bikes... along with reef tanks. I live in Northern CA and own a car customization shop. I want to get into making my own watches and have a friend who does CAD and engineering and I have a lot of connections into machinists and people who make and work on watches.


----------



## pugridiron

40m...Chicago Southwest Suburbs...Purdue University Graduate...Engineering Manager...Married with 4 kids.

Love my 24H Submersible.


----------



## ArtDirik

Male 45
Wife 45
2 kids - 13 & 11
Technology company exec in the Boston area
Have a Logo base, 90 and Breitling B1
Have had an 86, 88 and 111
Wife has a 49 - used to have a Rolex Date Just


----------



## Peter Atwood

Male 40 years old, not married but living with the same woman for exactly 11 years today. Self employed knifemaker. I own a PAM 48 just like Lia's but don't wear it very often. They are beautiful pieces but to be honest I find myself more attracted to German watches for the most part.


----------



## pastor_chuck

Sorry I'm so far behind. I'll get busy producing the plots.

pastor_chuck


----------



## tangfish

I'm 30, male and have 2 PAMs (51 and 217). I live in Seattle where I run a startup internet company I founded in '05. I'm single and my favorite hobby is SCUBA diving. This interest results in a love for dive watches, but for some reason I haven't yet fell in love with the PAM subs. I have a green rolex sub, a UN blue wave and an IWC calypso aquatimer as far as dive watches go. It's only a matter of time till the pannys look good too :-!


----------



## emgee

Male 43, risk manager, missus, female 41, environmental project manager, no kids-2 dogs; Jack and Ruby (no conspiracy theories here!)b-)


----------



## pacchi

Hi, I am 35 and I own a Pam24 (betwwen a couple of other nice pieces....) I am married with a 39 year old 'whydoyouneedanotherwatch' beauty. She wears a nice Ebel as a daily. My son Luca (4) already owns a couple of Swatches and kid watches...lol ;-)

Ciao


----------



## fabulous

Hi ....I'm 37yrs male married, own Power Reserve and GMT Titanium both are 44mm and few other watches . And I'm from Singapore


----------



## Showme

male---60 soon to be 61
married
currently own--111, 000 & 210 
plus many other brands, Omega, Kobold, etc.


----------



## benefitsguru

Brand New Forum member - Just bought my PAM 221 yesterday before the price hike. Male. 45. Minneapolis Suburb in Minnesota. Floating on air.


----------



## DRW1001

Hi all. New to forum. Just purchased a Panerai Luminor GMT, Steel, black dial, silver subdial. Have several Breitling Colt Chrono and Superocean Professional, Omega Seamaster (gold) and Omega Seamaster Chrono Professional (stainless), Tag Chrono SEL gold and stainless, Gold Raymond Weil, Suunto D9, several lesser watches. Just sold a Kobold (to get he Panerai)

Let's see. M, 47, married, 2 boys - 9 and 14. BMW nut (850CSi), new Sport Pilot (flying Powered Parachuttes), PADI Master Scuba Diver, Ex competitive marksman and pistol shooter (still have the collection just no time). Wife is more grounded than me (read doesn't dive or fly - yet). But just bought a beautiful Tag Link Chrono for her with diamonds - she loves it!


----------



## berryman

I'm a late-blooming 64 and work in Aerospace in SoCal. I currently own a 111G, a 243 and a 190. Didn't mean to throw your domographics all out of skew.


----------



## Guest

Anonimo1 said:


> I'm 57. Is that to Freakin old?


It sure is. That's how old I became yesterday. Oh, and just to prove how old I am, I bought a Radiomar Black Seal 183, and a new alligator strap for it, as well.


----------



## Tracerex

What's the latest? Me - 40, married, male, Charleston SC, Luminox - Stealth, Doxa - Sub 750 Pro, PAM 164. Wife - Michele Deco Diamond

Thanks


----------



## racingc5

Male 47 single retired living in Pennsylvania, I just bought a brand new 112 and love it


----------



## heb

*Ostentatious and pretentious people come to mind (nt)*

d


----------



## rsr911

45 yo sales rep and Dept. Sheriff, married no kids,


----------



## Sameer

Well I'm 31, male living in Singapore and a newbie in the watch forums. Have a few interesting watches which I will list soon. Attached is a photo of the Panerai I currently own. The Luminor power reserve 44mm.


----------



## meta4ick

I am fifty years old. I have two children and a bombshell adorned with five of her own. I have a prized PAM 040 which finds its way into regular rotation. One of these days, I'm going to find a handsome Arktos to add to the collection.


----------



## braindoc

52, male, Chicago.
Pam 024 and 251


----------



## mvonair

I' Michael
age 34
wife 27
married 6 years, no children
2 Panerais (88 and 90)

Greece


----------



## benjomd

benjo
33
anesthesiologist/divemaster
with: 2 y/o daughter and wife
Manila-Philippines


----------



## big_g

38, Nuclear Project Manager. Girlfriend hates all of my watches. Currently PAM 111, Rolex Yachtmaster, Omega Seamaster and Omega DeVille. Rolex Daytona been on order for a few years. Currently third on list at my dealers. Looking at Panerai Ferrari but not sure when I would wear it as I love the 111 so much


----------



## martbroad

Age 61 yrs, SWMBO 63 yrs, two kids and three Yorkshire "terrorists"

I own and operate a Funeral home in the London "burbs"

Pam 24 + a few others listed on my sig.

Martin


----------



## simbac

Hy there,
New comer and new owner.
My first PAM will arrive in the coming days. It is a PAM111.
I'am 32, 3 childrens (1, 4 and 7) living in France, neer Lyon.
I am a pationate fan of Panerai history and watches.
I also own a Breitling SuperOcean.

Cheers


----------



## mox

I am...

a single 26 year-old male lawyer in Singapore. Favourite watch brands are IWC and Panerai.


----------



## handwound

33 year-old male in Charlotte, married, no kids, wife is 33 as well. 

Lots of less expensive watches between the two of us, but the "big ones" in each of our respective collections are:

Her = Rolex Explorer I, incoming PAM048

Me = PAM210, incoming PAM002


----------



## doctor subie

Me: 37 year old in the 'burbs of Seattle. Engaged, no kids, currently a practicing internal medicine doc., soon to be a hospitalist. Own: Pam 00024

Her: 32, insurance broker account manager. Her watches: Rolex Lady Datejust, and (to be a surprise) Pam 00049


----------



## bayvillian516

23 y/o male in NY
full time student, full time Realtor, full time day trader and try to have a social life somewhere in between
(I dont sleep much)
Just got my first Panerai (111) a couple days ago


----------



## gianton

My info:
me 41
my wife 37
with two sons
I'm located in Greece.
Bought my first Panerai a 111i last Monday.


----------



## ChrisL

36, Single, Subsea engineer, Norwegian living in Malta

Pam90D


----------



## pscaps

PAM 104 owner

Married, three kids, 

Connecticut

36 years


----------



## panerailover

I am looking at possibly getitng my first Panerai

I live in Irvine, CA

I just turned 40 a few weeks ago

I have been married for 7 years and my wife is 28


----------



## fgmvdiaz

Hi,

I'm 42 years old, male, Filipino, living in Singapore (PR), working as an interior designer. Proud owner of a PAM 112F (2004) and a PAM 111G (2007). Also have a Fortis Pilot's Pro Chrono and a Sinn 142st Space Chrono.

My wife is also 42, owns a Tag, Cartier Santos, etc. Doesn't mind wearing my PAMS and asking me to buy her one, the 104, ouch!


----------



## Syms

27 Male...
Vancouver Canada..
Engaged
been in love with Panerais since I first learned about them when I was 16...but havnt been able to afford one until now...
the proud owner of a new PAM220


----------



## SHANE 1000

*49 years old!! self made man... Vacationed in just about every S*** hole in the world for 25 years, now I'm just a strapmaker, got a 22 year old GF that I like, two dogs that I trust, No Family and I don't mix so well with others.*
*Collecting for 38 years, owned enough dive watches to sink a small craft, I ride fast, I drive fast, I sail slow,Passion is the orphanages of the World.*

*Whole life summed up on a couple of lines DONE Dealio!!....then we die.* :-d:-d:-d


----------



## magnetmandan

42 yrs of age male, living in the Capitol of Oregon, working as a technical director of a medical imaging center, have a beautiful wife, two wonderful boys (4ys and 9mos), and have had and sold more watches than changes in underwear (but not as many as Mr. Delaurian--watches, that is....). My Pam 176 is a keeper, I think. :-s


----------



## JSM1434

*This is a great thread, I hope it keeps up! Here's me...*

I'm 35 yrs old, male, married with one daughter and live in Atlanta, GA. My wife has no interest in watches, but has been incredibly understanding of mine! I am self employed. I have been interested for years, but just purchased my first PAM last month, PAM90.

Jim


----------



## steveroadking

Good question.

I'm 55
Male
Semi-retired/ Real estate
Married 
2 Children 
Live in NJ
Like to ride motorcycles...serious long distance solo riding /BMW K1200 GT

Steve Krawse

PAM 88H GMT
PAM Radiomir 210H
Ferrai by Panerai FER003 GMT
Kobold Seal
Kobols Phanton
Breitling Astromat Chronograph Longitude LE
Enzo Mechana EM050


----------



## colwildcat

Male, 36, live in Colorado. Married with a 2 year old son who already plays with my watches. Just became the proud owner of a 111 this past weekend.


----------



## explorer2

im 28,married with one son and live in Manila, Philippines. I currently have purchased my first Panerai. Got a PAM 25.


----------



## kuya

M 44 yo, married, 2 kids and live in Jefferson City, MO. Owns a PAM 88J.
_______________
Rolex TT Date
Rolex GMT Master II
Rolex TT Blue Sub
Doxa 5000T
Doxa GMT Sharkhunter
Omega SMP 
Tag Heuer 6000
Tag Heuer 1000
Tag Heuer F1
Tag Heuer 2000


----------



## chron3k

Guess I'm the youngest here.

21, girlfriend of three years 22. Grew up in Boston, will be in doing consulting in Boston.

Owned a 183G, sold it, bought a Breitling, plan on buying a Luminor sometime soon.


----------



## azaas

count me in as well!!!24 years old,male,Athens/Greece.My gf 29 years old,Athens/Greece.Getting my second panerai on May 13


----------



## omegaseamaster

I'm 15 years old


----------



## Dr. Robert

Hi PC, Lots of Paneristi in California- I got my 40mm Luminor Marina auto SS, date ,w/ blk. croc. deployant strap in the SFO Bay area in 2004..moved back to L.A. area in '06, even more Paneristi here! They even have a beautiful shop in Beverly Hills. I am a 56 yr. old sales rep. 32-36 yrs old. lucky to have $'s to buy Pans.


----------



## jadamo

i'm in--i'm 43 my wife is 37. i have three kids, 6,3, and 1. i just acquired a 190 that i have wanted for awhile--my other nice watch is a kobold soarway diver--i am employed at the cleveland clinic
regards
john


----------



## Donald

I'll play. Demographics?

41. Attorney. WASP. 5'9" 165 lbs. Blue eyes and dark blonde hair. No children. Two cats. One Car. One Specialized mountain bike. I like Beck's. 

My girlfriend is 38. Attorney. Taiwanese. Smarter than me but more naive. One cat which I hate. 

Panerais I own. 

PAM 141. Good luck getting a hold of one. Beautiful.
PAM 25.
PAM 243. Good looking. Nice and solid. Possibly too blingy.


----------



## Willi

Donald,

"Smarter than me but more naive.". You gave me a laugh, I'm in a similar situation


----------



## DiveTimer

ok well I guess someone has to throw your demographics off a little bit. I'm 25, I will be married in 3 weeks and I will probably have my first pam in about 4-5 weeks.


----------



## carman63

I'll play. 44, fiance is 32. I'm a Systems Engineer. No kids, but 2 greyhounds and 3 cats make up for it. 

I don't own a Panerai yet - my dealer's looking for a 112 for me. If he can't find one, I'll probably take a 176 he has in stock 

Currently own a few watches, including the usual suspects (Rolex, Omega, Tag) and a Kobold currently on my wrist.

-Jim


----------



## GRD

Hi, I am new here and i feel like to contribute my first post here.

I love my Pam. I have 111 and 241.

I am 22 years old and still a college student. I got my Pam as birthday presents.


----------



## Saltire

Okay, here I am!

Oliver, Germany, 33 years old, married and 1 beautifull daughter!
I´ve sold my PAM Zero two weeks ago!










Next PAM-Project is a Sub, maybe the 025!


----------



## Jake E

Jacob, 28, Whittier, CA (Los Angeles County), single, no kids, corporate drone, sold all my watches to buy a single Panerai 104K... oh and I still have my Seiko black monster. I hope to get a 177 (or 111) by the end of the year (funds permitting) and possibly a Breitling Diver... leaning towards the Steelfish.


----------



## ucdvwchan

I'm 28, married with no kids, from Los Angeles, California....I'm a civil engineer and recently purchased my first pam299. My other watches are listed in my signature below.


----------



## Lilhoody

Hello there, my name is Darin. I just received my first Panerai today. I picked up a PAM 25 from a fellow member, Phaedrus.
I am 34yrs old. I am married and have 3 daughters. I am a Police Officer.

DH


----------



## crp6

25 year old, live in Salt Lake City. Have had my eye on Panerai for a long time, tried my first one on today and will be purchasing one very soon. I own a Breitling Emergency Mission and am married to my wife who is 23.


----------



## jimmy6668

Good day to all,

Somewhat a late bloomer and only got my first pam 111 early this year. The very first time metal touched flesh, all my resistance crumbled!

Ever since then I snatched myself a 196 and most recently a 288. 

Turned 40 this year, I have a loving wife who happens to love pam too and 3 beautiful girls of 10....6....and 4.

I am from Singapore and I operate my own engrg firm. Thanks!


----------



## Vito_Corleone

Male, 25. Engaged, she's 24. Just had a baby boy last week (yay!). I am a Network Engineer. I currently have two PAMs, a 112, and 111. I'm looking to sell/trade the 112 to get a 000 currently. I also have an IWC Spitfire Chrono (3717), a Hamilton and some other affordables.


----------



## VG3

This looks like fun...

Me: 36. R&D Engineer. Married no kids, but in line for an adoption. One 4 yo Bernese mtn. dog and one 5 yo feral cat. 
Wife: 34. Marketeer for an internet company... extremely intelligent, i got luck with her.:-!
Live in Northern California
I don't own a PAM at the moment, just a HUGE fan. I'm hoping to add either an 88 or a 297 to my young collection.


----------



## George Riemer

I'm an attorney living in Miami. I'm 41, married 16 years to a lovely wife (who does not care about watches one way or the other), and have three children. 

My first Panerai, a 112, arrived today. I happen to love the simplicity of the design, so I have no plans to purchase another.... but check with me again in a few days.


----------



## swsbill

51yrs old. Pam 0240. Married in Pgh, Pa. Anesthesia provider.

swsbill


----------



## *paneristi*

hi all i'm 25 and i own a 111F among other non pams. i'm a real estate broker/developer and part time day trader in south fl. so yeah, i'm essentially broke now :-!


----------



## Garrett

I'm 43 and unfortunately married. I have a PAM 118 and 197.


----------



## becWatch

Age: 47 Occupation: Software Engineering Consultant - Self-Employed.
Married, Wife likes diamonds, not watches. West Coast of Florida and not many Paneristi around these parts from what I can tell. Watch gods smiled on me :-! and I bought my first Panerai... a Luminor Marina Logo in the Caymans last week. Went in on a lark and requested the Pam005, they had one that came in the day before...Never made it to the showcase.


----------



## Roxstar

I have a 1950 Flyback.... Male, 38 Year old Entrepreneur Married with Kids. Reside in Florida.


----------



## Tristan17

I'm 29 year old boy and working as a tire technical engineer.
I have a 112.


----------



## kenny6007

Me: 26 years old
GF: 26 years old
Dog: 3 years old 

born and raised in Southern CA i've been living in the Bay Area for the last 4 years. i work about 60 hours a week coordinating private events for a local restaurant and a couple of private events here and there off hours. watches have always been my passion and my only real interest/hobby. i have very low living expenses as my gf and i live very modestly compared to our actual income. 

i've owned quite a few Panerais and at the moment i have a PreA2, 2A, 112, 190 but then again that doesn't account for my nonPam watches.


----------



## zzzOOm

i'm 29, married, in advertising. Wifey is 28. Aiming to purchase my PAM112 soon.


----------



## underpar

38 year old business owner in Charlotte, NC. Married with a 3 year old and 2 dogs. Proud owner of a 24 and working on an 88.


----------



## laughinggull

55 year old Episcopal parish priest 
with two black brother/sister chihuahua mutts, a cat and three budgies
likes fishing and other marine pursuits
own a pre-loved 024 I and a 112 I


----------



## tsmith513

I'll play too..

39, Married, two kids (twin boys, 12y), Born and raised in Montreal Canada, now living near Stuttgart Germany for 16 years.

PAM243
PAM111
Sub date 16610
GMT Master II 16710
Breitling Navitimer 50th Anniversary
Omega Speedy moon
IWC Aquatimer Chrono

phew... I think I got 'em all... :-!


----------



## beaujarle

Male, 35, financial professional in Dubai, divorced (re-marrying), 1 kid, 1 CBR600rr...& a lovely 111K.


----------



## ctkim

22 yrs old

just got my first panerai for a graduation present

i go to school in atlanta ga at emory univ.


----------



## T.Stanley

Me: 26
- Pam 112, 25, IWC 3714-1 

Her: 25
- Pam 048


Living is Southern California.


----------



## LourensJ

I'm 25 years old, male, a fulltime student and enjoying my Panerai Submersible very much. Started witch an Omega, went to TAG en now the top of the bill...Panerai.

Cheers,

Lourens from The Netherlands


----------



## seehoo

i'm 42,a businessman,married to a lovely wife. we have 3 adorable kids. i have a pam220 and a 176. i also have a jlc geographic & gmt diving compressor,iwc gst chrono and portugese laureaus edition as well. i also have a breitling,a chronoswiss opus,an omega speedmaster. got hooked on panerais 2yrs ago.


----------



## Martin_L

Hello All, 

35
1 wife
1 daughter
located: Poznań, Poland (check on Google Earth where it is  )
PAM 112 

plus

Vulcain Cricket Nautical, Sinn 756, Omega Speedy Moonwatch, Seiko Samurai, Seiko Orange Monster, Breitling SuperOcean and some others


----------



## RUpanerai

nice thread....

Im a 26 year old male. Live in New Brunswick, NJ. 

I have a 005, 111, 210, 240, and 318.... 

By the looks of my watches it sounds like Im rich but I am sooo poor because I buy so many.... =(


----------



## hnltime

Im now 28, been wearing since i was 25. 

born into the watch trade. my family are all watch makers. im a collector/dealer. we together run a watch buy,sell, trade and repair shop. i also own a salon.

married, and 1 son.

my PAM collection right now is PAM 0, PAM 123. 

next one i a want a 239...


----------



## pbubsy

Age: 23

Sex: Male

Location: San Diego, CA


----------



## marcadrian

age: 49, weight: 160lbs., height: 5"11'', education: postgraduate, status: married, watch collection: Omega constellation, Glycine Airman, ...... Panerai.


----------



## usurp

*Re: This is a great thread, I hope it keeps up! Here's me...*

I am 31 from Lebanon living in Kuwait. Married with one dog. I am a creative director at an ad agency.


----------



## CRT

Age : 37 .. I think, I don't keep track, I leave that to my wife.
Watches: PAM 111k, Omega PO 42mm, Tag Grand Carrera GMT, and a Breitling Wings.
No kids, we are in discussion.
Job: yes, motorsport tyre specialist.


----------



## EveNaive

Hi...Im 40 y.o. I live in Denmark, Europe. Divorced with two kids...
Got my first Pam at my 40 years birthday


----------



## Skullsoldier

I'm a 34 year old native Texas and an attorney. Relatively new to the forum, but becoming obsessed. I only have one Pam, a slightly used 127 that I switch straps with on occasion (between the OEM and a really soft Pantast). Sold my 111h when my wife (32) told me it was too small for my wrist and moved up to a 47mm - now I can't go back. I have my eye on a Submersible right now, but I think the wife would kill me after the 127 purchase. My daily beater is a Hamilton Ti Frogman crono. 

Scott


----------



## Lchow1

Hi, I'm 28 with a PAM 48. I'm a graduate student in clinical psychology in Atlanta, GA as is my 27 y/o g/f of 4 years. Couple of other watches listed below. Looking for a blue faced 40mm PAM next.....or the 312 (except I have tiny wrist syndrome).


----------



## joehwrfc

im 25, in management, looking to become a teacher, purchased a new 111 a couple of weeks ago, still waiting on delivery. plotting a 210 sometime next year!


----------



## tomee

27 here, my fiance is also 27


----------



## kubunggo

33, Lawyer


----------



## pafre

Just about to turn 35, 1 wife, 2 kids. Used to have a 104 but sold it. Now have an 89 and a 209.
Mining engineer in NW Quebec


----------



## Janne

My wife is 44, lawstudent.

(I do not own a Panerai yet)


----------



## stirfry

Hello -

Just got my first Panerai (pam 111).

Age - 27
Occupation - Product Manager (Health-Care)

Many more Panerai to come in the future.

Cheers,

TK


----------



## graphite

cool thread.


25, living in central texas. single, no kids. nissan 350z and suzuki sv650s. no pets. united states army, active duty.

panerai 221.


----------



## ZaifaDDS

Hi guys, I'm new to the site. And can someone guide me on where I can buy a preowned PAM on this site? And do you like this forum better than Timezone?

Zaifa


----------



## sgrodz

Here goes. I'm 35, male, live in CT, work in sales. Married, 1 daughter and 1 on the way. Wife is not really into high end watches (thanks god). I own a PAM 90, 2 Omega's, Rolex Yachty, and a TAG. I'll continue to collect watches until I'm able to live where it's summer all the time and buy a boat to go along with my Yachtmaster .. .heheheha.


----------



## Nova01

Just got a 312 Friday

Age 31
Single with gf
Occupation-CPA/Financial Analsysis
Philadelphia, PA

First heard of Panerai back in 2004 while working with a colleague from Switzerland...debated the purchase for a few years mostly for monetary reasons but finally pulled the trigger. The interesting thing I noticed is the watch has such a presence that i have received several comments along the lines of "I am not a watch person but I can tell that is a really nice watch" Also, the fact I am Italian American adds a cultural aspect to the watch.


----------



## Vincenzo

Interesting thread... 

I'm male 28, married, US based, work for a mfg. co......own a pam 287 and love it! The simplicity yet boldness is the sexiest thing about the watch =)


----------



## Trel

Male, 30, married, live/work New England, software engineer. 

I own a 112 which I don't get to wear nearly as often anymore because my wife thinks it looks cute on her and picked up a few short-length straps.


----------



## cheztk

greetings from the eastern front. got my first pam 111 for my 50th - wife has good taste. 

am a yank but live in warsaw (ugh) doing cool modern houses for the rich poles. three kids...


----------



## katiedaddy

31 male, married with 3 yr daughter
Pam 005 since 2007
Bond Analyst


----------



## Sponon

Im 24
GF 23


----------



## islandlife

27, Oilfield worker in Alaska, Panerai 114


----------



## wvizmanos

Hi All,

just recently bacame a paneristi with my pam000 (farewell to you, my good old 14060 sub nd. You had served your master well). 

Age: 34
Work: I sell marine engines
kids: 2
wife: 1 (i'm a catholic)
location: Manila PHL


----------



## carrera2

Another one from Manila, Philippines.

PAM005.

35, single.


----------



## Tzzird

I don't own a Panerai, but my brother in law does (31 yrs old) as well as the guy I bought my houes from (44 yrs old).


----------



## cvq

32 living with gf, not married

Job as an support manager

Been dreaming of buying a Panerai for some years. First I was interested in the 111. After the 312 was introduced I was saving to buy one but eventualy I saved on some more and bought a 233k today :-!


----------



## fishrising

36 years old, married, 2 kids, work in IT. I am an NRA member and I vote.


----------



## pbateman

42 year old professional in NYC...married with two children


----------



## NopanicDk

26, girlfriend 21.
No kids, but a pug dog :-d
I live in Helsingør, Denmark.










And 2 pam´s.... a K24 and a I111


----------



## RooRocks

27 male married and I own a 111, 112 and a 176. My wife who is 22 has been known to borrow one every now and then. She likes the Radiomir so may surprise her with one soon


----------



## rebelace

I am 21 no kids, live in Southeast Texas, own a 312


----------



## Batonman

*Better join in*

I am 39 ( 40 on May 3rd ) and live in Birmingham, UK. I am married to Sue, 45 and have two daughters aged 10 and 7.
I am Assistant Conductor of the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra and Sub Principal Second Violin.
Have just the one Pam - a 320.
See my sig for more watches I own
Regards

Mike


----------



## sgrodz

Intersting topic . . .I'll play.

I'm 35 and bought my first PAM . .a 90 a few months ago. My current collection is below. My 31 yr old wife doesn't much care for watches which is good for me as she currently stays home with our 2 yr old daughter and 7 week old son. If she became a WIS, I would need to get a 2nd job as you all know how addicting this hobby can be.


----------



## Kivas

I'll play too, 26 years old, gf is 24 (she likes watches but thankfully not to the same level of obsession). Live in the Southeast US. One Panerai, my new 312


----------



## blairtolar

I'm in too. I'm just recently 36, married with 3 beautiful sons. Health care professional. I've been the fortunate owner of 3 PAM's, but onlt 2 in my stable currently, a H197 and K233. My previous and very first was a C57.


----------



## bjferri

Pam 87 - blue's my favorite color. 49, originally from RI, Retired Army, working for Department of Army (a passion I figure) as a (sorry - it's classified). Have a special significant other for, oh, going on 20 years.


----------



## ocwatching

guess its time to me to play...
37..married...one PAM 312 but wishing for 339..but realistically looking at a 190/346...
1 daughter...engineer...and wife has too many purses..which makes my hobby easy...


----------



## baoer

seems like those old school aol chat days...a/s/l. 25, single, southern california and a 312


----------



## nismo-gtr

male. 25. Hong Kong. PAM312.


----------



## Guinnessdog

45, male, married with no kids and two black Labs. Live in Minnesota, but I have a palm tree in my backyard. Not a fake one, a real palm tree that dies every fall and is replaced in the spring.

PAM 310, soon to be joined by others....


----------



## bjferri

Guinnessdog said:


> 45, male, married with no kids and two black Labs. Live in Minnesota, but I have a palm tree in my backyard. Not a fake one, a real palm tree that dies every fall and is replaced in the spring.
> 
> PAM 310, soon to be joined by others....


They sell palm trees at the end of my block every year; although I don't know any homeowners who own them. There's plenty planted along parts of the Jersey Shore which looks tropical...


----------



## Bushido69

Ok- 41, working professional, married, no kids, and a yellow lab. Current Panerai is a PAM 251K. Next to add to the list are a PAM 161L and a 332.


----------



## hclax24

Hi, I am 29 male in NYC, have PAM 104, PAM 88 and PAM 287.

My girlfriend keeps trying to wear my 104, but I keep telling her I can't find a strap small enough for her wrist


----------



## plumber

22 Years old
Melbourne Australia
Plumber
PAM 312


----------



## akira23

Male: 45, Application Systems Analyst, married with two kid's, PAM 001D....Sunny Daytona Beach!


----------



## kid-x

*Re: I'm IN!*

hi

did you buy from Palladio?


----------



## kid-x

29 yo from Vancouver BC.... No kids!! unless you count my watches as my kids... then, in that case I have a few  Love Panerais and cant wait to get into law school and buy myself a grad gift (another panerai ofcourse !)


----------



## beren

male 37,trader,wife with 2 kids,pam 104


----------



## JAD3703

-Male.

-43 years old.

-one son 26 months old, a second (son) due in early October.

-Canadian Army Officer.

-Pam 024K inbound on trade.


----------



## Wishywatchy

Ok, New owner very excited!

I'm male, from the UK, 25 and married with a three year old daughter. Just one Panerai a Luminor Base 000, love it to bits. 

J


----------



## MC36

36- In sales management. One great wife who supports my many vices. 2 beautiful kids (thinking of more) and two great PAMS-111 and 210. Also want more! Thinking of a PAM 24 and 359 depending on how the sales year goes:-!

Bought first PAM in 2003 and as you can see have added other watches since, but long for additional PAMs.


----------



## DaLuca Straps

23....entrepreneur.....PAM233 and used to own PAM164 and PAM000

Anyone going to update the .pdf file? I am super curious what the results are after 10 pages of people chiming in....

-Daniel


----------



## 1watchaholic

52 years, Male, Married, 2 Kids, 3 Grandkids. Pharmaceutical Sales Rep in Los Angeles. Owner of a PAM 104. :-!


----------



## desousa

48 yo, IT Manager, PAM 312, Lisbon - Portugal :-!


----------



## funky_chilli

29y/o, male, living in Australia, but originally from Hong Kong. Was in telecommunications but now studying to be a lawyer, otherwise self employed. Have a couple of tags and a mont blanc timewalker, am looking into buying a PAM 312 over Christmas while holidaying in Europe. *EDIT* Couldn't hold out any longer and got a 312 over the weekend!  *excited*

Have a GF, also 29y/o, female, also from Hong Kong, and also a lawyer. Not too interested in watches until I started buying nice ones. Recently bought her a Cartier La Dona which she adores, but she now wants a Radiomir Black Seal Ceramic (PAM 292) after I intro'd her to Panerai's, but unfortunately the waiting list for it is over two years in HK when we last checked....


----------



## Pammy

Just saw this -- figured I chime in.

31 y/o, in finance. Bought my first PAM at 29 y/o. I have to admit it's cheaper than my past car obsession. Started with a PAM 000 in 2008 and it took off from there. Currently daily my 292.

20 y/o gf, she wears a PAM 282.


----------



## rtm2onroad

Male, 46, born BX, NY, living in PHX, AZ area since '91. I have the right woman for me, I'm a professional singer/musician/songwriter, I make records ( ok, CDs ) , perform live on world & domestic tours, income has been all over the map ( I'm a thousand-aire! ) . Photos & videos of me are a good indicator of how varied my watch collection has become; I try to wear something different each time, avoiding the priciest ones at live shows for fear of damage. Avid snorkler ( Hawaii trips often ). I work my butt off, a lot, doing what I love, & take some profit to reward myself with high priced toys ( vintage cars, all sorts of guitars & recording gear, watches ). No more Harleys for me ( some jerk knocked me off mine in '03 with their Lincoln at 75 mph & had the nerve to try & kill me...broke my damn Rolex crystal!) Turned onto Panerai by industry friend ( thanks a lot, ES HAHA! ) & I have a couple...WANT MORE!


----------



## Nova Tiger

Male, 29, Northern Virginia, USA. VP of a commercial printing company. Engaged to be married to a wonderful, smart, smokin' hot brunette in May 2011. No kids yet - just an energetic German Shorthaired Pointer. Have admired PAM's for years and recently purchased my very first one - a 000H. Life is good.


----------



## YJD

Male, 30, working in the offshore industry, married, no kids yet. Living in India.


----------



## Pammy

funky_chilli said:


> she now wants a Radiomir Black Seal Ceramic (PAM 292) after I intro'd her to Panerai's, but unfortunately the waiting list for it is over two years in HK when we last checked....


Really? I should sell you my L-series then :think:

I can probably get another one in a month. Demand in the States isn't as high I guess (or there are more allocation).


----------



## Zeek805

26, law school student, previously a paramedic on a ambulance, now looking for another job during school.


----------



## RMW

38yo, male, chiropractor. Bought my first Panerai 4weeks ago: PAM 351. Loved it so much I bought my second, PAM 233, before the first was even delivered. I'm hunting straps now....


----------



## Mattthefish

30 yo, male, nurse anesthetist. I just bought my first PAM a week ago...a 000K. I like it and am already thinking about others!


----------



## p3l3r

26yo, single, chef-restourantour. just got my 312 3 2 days ago...
damn happy.... hunting for some straps and thinkin of getting few more pams along the way.


----------



## tigergutt

38 years, Male, Married, 2 Kids, Key Account Manager in Oslo, Norway. 
Happy owner of a PAM 312 

tigergutt


----------



## Grandier

Wow - this thread is interesting in that I have just recently been considering a first Panerai....What strikes me most is the women who own the 40mm. I have 7" wrist and thought that would be the size for me. Not so sure now...


----------



## Pammy

Grandier said:


> Wow - this thread is interesting in that I have just recently been considering a first Panerai....What strikes me most is the women who own the 40mm. I have 7" wrist and thought that would be the size for me. Not so sure now...


Yeah, I wouldn't recommend a 40mm. Big watch is in style now and my gf wears a 40mm PAM. She's 5'5-5'6 and around 100 lbs, so... yeah.


----------



## Stack

Age - 33
Gender - Male
Location - Orange County, California (Recently Moved from Houston, TX)
Status - Married (28 year old wife)
Occupation - Online Marketing, IT Consulting

Happy owner of my first Panerai this past week. PAM 312


----------



## behelpful

Male
42 
2 kids + dog
Charlotte, NC area
Internet Sales
Just bought PAM 320


----------



## victorc

Age - 38
Maturity - 4.5 yr old
Gender - Male
Location - Greater Toronto Area
Status - Single
Occupation - IT Consultant
Residence - Detached 2000 sq ft house
Pets - none
Vehicle - BMW X6
Hobbies - World of Warcraft, PS3, movies, sleeping
Religion - none

would love to own PAM 317, and PAM 365 one day!


----------



## tobysimon

i'm 31, married with one kid. own a pam 000. live in Beijing.China.


----------



## jdemora

Fantastic information really, I am awaiting my first Panerai right now From David at Honalulutime I am 35 , manage a car dealership and my Girlfriend is 26. Can't wait to get my PAM 164, should be here next week. Great poll Pastur Chuck......( great lume shot there too btw Victor )


----------



## sixty9ners

Male. In Manila. 53 years old. Married. 3 kids. Profession: executive at a chain of restaurants. Own a Pam 24, Pam 88, Pam 91, Pam 236, Pam 305.
It would be great if a map were made and all dots denoting where we all are.


----------



## superbry

I'm in.

Male, 22 yrs. old, from Manila, PH. Currently single and unemployed. I have a PAM 88.

-Bryant


----------



## stilo

I'll play with y'all. My name is Nick. I'm 30, wife is 25, we married 6 months ago next Saturday. I'm the part owner of a food distribution company in Toronto, Canada. I love my sports cars (own an older Corvette rag top and a new BMW M3) and I love my watches. I'm going to buy my first Panerai very soon, just have to choose which one. lol


----------



## constrictor

Male, 36 years old. Jakarta, Indonesia.
Just Bought PAM 299


----------



## benoize

WOOOOOOOW! Very cool pics and great looking PAM's


Brad Trent said:


> I'm a 46 year-old ex-Pat Canuck in NYC with too few responsibilities and therefore, the silly ability to waste a few bucks now and then on frivolities like watches, wine and other toys that normal, right-thinking humans would likely pass on! And I have a couple of watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My full Bio can be found HERE!!!
> 
> BT


----------



## david3558

Male, 20 years old.


----------



## MrBurnz

GRScott said:


> Me - 47, married with a 7 yo son. I live in Boston where I run the Sales Engineering group in a mid-size software company.
> 
> Currently own 3 Pannies, 111, 183 and a 210.


U R Kidding!!! 30 yr old Sales Engineer here from San Fran. Originally from India. Ordered my first PAM 111 yesterday


----------



## GunAddict

35 year old male
married with 2 kids
live in san francisco, ca
work in biotech
recently acquired 24 series d
planning for the next one


----------



## DonnyWar

I am 33 years old, I own 2 Pams 111 and 210. 

I've been married for 4 years, my wife is 28, we have a 3 yr old son and I live in Jakarta, Indonesia. 

My wife owns 3 watches which cost more than my entire collection but cares very little for watches, her vice (and my curse) are bags.


----------



## kyupark

Sex: Very frequently..kidding. Stud!..No really!!

Age: 38

Status: Married to beautiful 30 years old sexy mama and father of handsome 3 1/2 years old and 9 months old boys.

Goal: Gym, Tan & Laundry...just kidding. To be the best father and husband.

Current Watches: PAM312(2 days old, my fav! I think im having an affair w/ "PAM" ), Cartier Santos 100 XL w/ ss bracelet(3 years old. For days when i want to feel sexy...HUH!??!), Role Sub(11 years old. my daily work horse).

Past flings: Cartier Must21, Cartier santos, Cartier Roadster chronograph XL(sold 3 days ago to make room for PAM312. Roadster's case is beautiful but really not my style but could not pass up a great deal and made profit from sale... prefer simple, classic pieces.)


----------



## RolKo

48 y.o.
Married 1 kid
Live in Moscow, Russia
Own a Pam 312


----------



## jooboy

Don't know why I never took the time to post here:

- 31 year old, male
- Married going on 6 years, first child (son) due in August
- Military officer w/mechanical engineering background
- Living in Italy, but Colorado-bound
- Only one PAM at the moment, but hoping for a pre-loved 210 in the not-too-distant future (contemplating aftermarket PVD/DLC treatment)

I've always loved watches but I'm not sure what draws me towards any particular brand/style/model (I could tell you what I _don't_ like, but not exactly what I _do_ like). I had been reading about Panerais for a couple of years but never gave them much thought until one day something just clicked, without ever having seen one in person. In fact, I'm still the only person I know who owns one let alone knows the brand (outside of the people I've told myself). So I did a bunch of research and ultimately decided on the 320... saved the cash while deployed and had one within 6 months. I believe I hit up about 5-6 ADs around me until the only one I could found was at the Florence boutique. And now less than 9 months later I'm already thinking about a second...


----------



## BaltimoreBrian

Age - 37
Gender - Male
Location - Baltimore, MD USA
Status - Single
Occupation - Music
Vehicle - Lexus LX470
Religion - Christian

I just purchased my first Panerai, a 090.


----------



## bullitt196

Kaushick1980 said:


> U R Kidding!!! 30 yr old Sales Engineer here from San Fran. Originally from India. Ordered my first PAM 111 yesterday


Add another SE to the group, 24, SF Bay Area. 112.


IMAG0348


----------



## dmash

Male, 21, Florida.

Just purchased my first one, a 111N!


----------



## Vincey

Hi, 

I live in Dubai, United Arab Emirates, I am 26 and I have owned a Luminor Marina 113 since I was 21. Was a birthday gift to myself, love it! 

Ciao


----------



## toni2

Male 28 y.o / jakarta , indonesia
currently own 351


----------



## Vladimir 0070

My name is Vladimir, I am 41 years, living in Russia, Moscow city!
Just love my Pam 0070 !


----------



## Hotel Guy

Male
27 years old
Chicago, IL
Single
Real Estate Private Equity Associate
PAM112M


----------



## kjavis

34 male, married with 1 boy living in Melbourne OZ


----------



## taint it sweet

Brad Trent said:


> I'm a 46 year-old ex-Pat Canuck in NYC with too few responsibilities and therefore, the silly ability to waste a few bucks now and then on frivolities like watches, wine and other toys that normal, right-thinking humans would likely pass on! And I have a couple of watches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My full Bio can be found HERE!!!
> 
> BT


Those first two pictures are great... What model is that Submersible? I'm pretty new to my Panerai interest...


----------



## Rolo

24yr old male
Perth, Western Australia
Work in Motor industry


----------



## garawsp

30, Male, Jakarta, Analyst

Married to a wonderful 28 years old wife who named our 14 months old son Calibre 

Addicted to sapphire sandwich with manual wind modern-classics

Recently acquired a vacuum-sealed 112 N for the weekend


----------



## Jamiesutto

Male, 31 yr old married to 31 yr old with 2yr old 4th of July baby
From Detroit!
Internal medicine and emergency medicine
Literally just got surprised with a 111 25 minutes ago!!


----------



## ed21x

Male, 28 years old
Orange County, California
Process Engineer working in Medical Devices
got my PAM48 about 4 months ago

Originally wasn't interested in PAMs, but then saw one in at an Authorized Dealer, and simply had to have it. The watch embodies emotions, masculinity, history, style, and beauty.


----------



## Stromboli

Male 51 years of good looking age.

Single, looking but not obsessed, or you could say obsessed but not looking. (hint, I love both Bok Choy Soup & Yakitori)

Line of Work, Corporate Security, both office and manufacturing. Waaaaay below the six figure area, underpaid and even more so under appreciated. But I take my work serious and take an elevated level of pride in it.

Love of life, My 2 dogs, my watch collection, my pride and honesty.

Watch collection, Panerai 111, Omega Seamaster, Helson Bronze SD, Seiko Tuna, Seiko Franken Monster, Seiko Monster. Looking for several other watches with a lower price range. NOTE: as time goes on I am finding myself to be more attracted to watches that are built tough but have a lower price range, my feelings are that these watch corporations are making waaay too much money on an item that has a production count of 2500 to 5000 pieces, if you want to charge big bucks make the watch run LE of let's say 20 or 50 pieces.

Relax time activities, wearing my favorite watch for that day and taking my dogs for a long walk, returning home to brew a cup of coffee or pour a nice glass of wine and sitting in my favorite hickory rocking chair to read my favorite book.

Lifetime ambition, to enjoy my dogs, give them as much love as possible, enjoy my watch collection, and with help from above meet a wonderful woman who loves me for what and who I am.


----------



## stingerstingray

Im 37 yrs old. just broke up w a girlfriend. Sales at a Mercedes Dealership in Newport Beach. Just purchased my 2nd pam, 382. My 112h is my everyday wear.


----------



## montelatici

Male
60
PAM 104
Washington, DC
Married
Panerai was bought when I was much younger. It replaced a Rolex Daytona (Zenith movement) which I still own.


----------



## pepex

Paul, male, 33
I live in Romania.
proud owner of Pam 070, 090 and 159.
Next Panerai will be 112.


----------



## martha

Female, 25 
Living in HK
Currently wearing a 199


----------



## werbit

Male 36
Singapore
Married
Design Director in Interior firm
PAm 000, 183, 359, 390,
and looking for a 24 with tritium dial.


----------



## drchuck72

male 39
Richmond Hill, ON, Canada
Married, 2 kids
Dentist
PAM320 Bought 1 month ago. First PAM.


----------



## moky

male 28
vancouver, canada
single
owned a 112 since 08
photographer


----------



## 2fast4u

35,male
married
live in istanbul,Turkiye
pam104 is my first and only panerai ı have own
engineer ,like italian style



image hosting adult
FORZA PANERAİ
jpg upload


----------



## TISSOT PRX

Male 30
pilot
Pam 287


----------



## Brshpr

Male 40 years old 
Pam359
married, wife has no watches
new Orleans, la


----------



## FNFZ4

34 yo male. New to Panerai. More of a Rolex Guy...


----------



## stilo

FNFZ4 said:


> 34 yo male. New to Panerai. More of a Rolex Guy...


Turn away and run! It's a slippery slope to where you're headed. You've been warned.


----------



## Synequano

Male,almost 27,single,working in jewellery business in Jakarta,Indonesia
been wearing PAMs since 2005-2006
currently my small collection consist of pam 24,111D,292,177,372 and fer 002 (at least it has panerai movement..)
Actually it is my mom that introduced me to this pam madness,she has 244,219 and 338


----------



## johanhej

Male, 21
Sweden
Single
Student
PAM 111


----------



## Mike Horrod

Male 21
UK
Sound engineer
111h

Been wearing pam everyday for over a year now.


----------



## Carson

Male
45
Married
Rolexer for the last 20+ years.
Pamer for the last 9 months.


----------



## velobran

33
Married - Wife has a Cartier and a few B&Ms
Work in the Technology field (software services)
Have had my PAM 005 for over 5 years now


----------



## westlake

47
Married, 3 kids
Infected my Wife about a year ago - she now has 5 Panerai (she likes 40mm Luminors and 42mm Radiomir's). She is into very brightly colored straps (ugh).
I have about 60 Pam’s myself, heavily weighted towards older models. I think I am at the bottom of that slippery slope - and happy as a clam.


----------



## lanti24

Im 29 y.o., Male with a 29 y.o. girl living in northern Italy.
Got a 292 and a 219


----------



## Knks

21 yo male, a student but working part time as well. Currently own a pam 005. Which has been my dream watch since 19.


----------



## malik713

37 yr old male
Got my first PAM today, 112.


----------



## ppolla

40 years old male
Panerai all the way 024, 112, 320 and 372
Married, 2 children
Living in Netherlands


----------



## Habibrehman

Male 27,
Manchester UK,
Housing Officer, Hosuing Association
PAM 111 - Puchased 27/07/2012


----------



## Matty01

This one incoming, and my eyes on a few others ... but I also have a couple of Beautiful vintae Omegas and a Muhle Glashutte too ... I think Pams could become a real problem tho

Age 40, fiancee 37 (no interest in watches)
Uni grad with honours, business owner and parttime watch strap producer)
2 screechers, 13 and 0 (agreed Pastor Chuck, there is nothing better)
1 Italian Greyhound (2 braincells a massive heart and a metric crapload of fast twitch fibres)
1 Beagle, love em
1 Cockateel
1 tuxedo cat
3 Chickens


----------



## Tommer45

Surprised to see a lot of younger guys on here. 

Male, 34, been wearing Panerai for 8 years.


----------



## Ddc1974

Male 37, have several for about 4 years now.


----------



## mad9044

Male 51, PAM0005


----------



## gerzzzzz

Male, 23
Data Analyst
Pam005, looking to get few more..


----------



## Mikeycanuk

Male 38

New 243 owner! Will be taking her to depth in a few months.


----------



## theenigma

1. Male
2. 23
3. Advertising/Marketing
4. I own a PAM 000 . 
5. I've received many good comments regarding this baby.


----------



## tsimtcu8

Male
27
Management Consultant
Currently looking at the PAM00104??
Don't own any yet but like the style of Panerai


----------



## akmon

Male
35 years
Civil engineer 
Just bought pam 312.
now Im in the dark side


----------



## Amnaggar

Planet Ocean said:


> It sure is. That's how old I became yesterday. Oh, and just to prove how old I am, I bought a Radiomar Black Seal 183, and a new alligator strap for it, as well.


Love your spirit! (I'm 43)


----------



## Amnaggar

Synequano said:


> Male,almost 27,single,working in jewellery business in Jakarta,Indonesia
> been wearing PAMs since 2005-2006
> currently my small collection consist of pam 24,111D,292,177,372 and fer 002 (at least it has panerai movement..)
> Actually it is my mom that introduced me to this pam madness,she has 244,219 and 338





Vincey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Dubai, United Arab Emirates, I am 26 and I have owned a Luminor Marina 113 since I was 21. Was a birthday gift to myself, love it!
> 
> Ciao


Dubai here, too! Male, 43. (I live between Dubai and Cairo)


----------



## Amnaggar

Synequano said:


> Male,almost 27,single,working in jewellery business in Jakarta,Indonesia
> been wearing PAMs since 2005-2006
> currently my small collection consist of pam 24,111D,292,177,372 and fer 002 (at least it has panerai movement..)
> Actually it is my mom that introduced me to this pam madness,she has 244,219 and 338





Grandier said:


> Wow - this thread is interesting in that I have just recently been considering a first Panerai....What strikes me most is the women who own the 40mm. I have 7" wrist and thought that would be the size for me. Not so sure now...


OH, JUST GO FOR IT! DROP THE STIGMAS  AND LIVE YOUR LIFE THE WAY U WANT TO LIVE IT! Before its too late!


----------



## Amnaggar

Synequano said:


> Male,almost 27,single,working in jewellery business in Jakarta,Indonesia
> been wearing PAMs since 2005-2006
> currently my small collection consist of pam 24,111D,292,177,372 and fer 002 (at least it has panerai movement..)
> Actually it is my mom that introduced me to this pam madness,she has 244,219 and 338





stingerstingray said:


> Im 37 yrs old. just broke up w a girlfriend. Sales at a Mercedes Dealership in Newport Beach. Just purchased my 2nd pam, 382. My 112h is my everyday wear.


Did good with that 382!! Especially after breaking up with your girlfriend!


----------



## Pohm1

I'm male, 42, and married, currently living between Australia and Africa. I'm a helicopter pilot and own a Citizen Nighthawk (for work,) an Omega Seamaster, a JLC Reverso Duo and I'm about to take delivery of a Panarai 048 for me and a Cartier Roadster for my wife, although she doesn't know about either of them....yet 


----------



## amigomason

Male 30 still can't seem to decide on one yet but have narrowed down to 112 and 312


----------



## TeaKay

Male
28
Mechanical Engineer at a connector company
Just bought a 392 yesterday. Was debating between a 48 and this, and while I would have preferred to stick with a 40mm the 392 had all of the features I wanted. Plus, you can't really tell the extra 2mm is there.


----------



## Ian72

First post 

40, male, Operations Director in a Chemical company
Married, Singapore
320, just bought last month (and loving it)


----------



## cameron202105

Male 
24
Engaged 
Costco (One day I'm going to be an engineer)
I don't own a Panerai YET but I'm thinking about the 176...


----------



## slideplayer

Male, 56, look 40, workout every day. No bad habits other liking the finest things.

PAM 219 Destro currently have it on a Ted Su dive band. Very comfortable. Wear the PAM on my left hand, the most comfortable watch ever. Also have an Omega Seamaster, Seiko, Bulova, Pulsar and a few other cheap watches that never get worn.

Professional photographer, guitar player, 10 years as a minor league wide receiver


----------



## Watch_Addicted

29 year old male in the San Francisco Bay Area working in HR. have 3 rolexes, but recently bit the bullet and got a PAM 111.


----------



## Pandu79

Male
33 years old
Married with 1 child
Residing in Perth, Western Australia
Currently own a PAM 268 Radiomir
b-)


----------



## ian31

Male
18 years old
University student
Jakarta, Indonesia
PAM 312 on my collection


----------



## RAD1OHEAD

Male
26 years old
Consultant
Atlanta, GA
Have a Pam 392 in my collection. Next buy is an AP ROO or PP Aquanaut.


----------



## turillo

Cool thread! 

Me...34 year old male working as an IT infrastructure engineer/consultant and owner of a PAM 312. 

Cheers and good health.


----------



## AR12

OK, ill chime in...

26, Male, Territory Manager, Married.

PAM000 my first recently purchased and in love, I am afraid to say this will lead to more!


----------



## Ebola

24, male, MD, recent accounting graduate

PAM104


----------



## Winsford

I'm 28, I've had a panerai since I was 24


----------



## Coern

Singapore

32 yrs old, engineer, bought a 000 in August 2012 and shortly after a 388 to celebrate my baby boy with my wife.


----------



## noobfess

Age: 20, Male. Buying a PAM000 soon.


----------



## stingerstingray

38 male, single, Mercedes Sales rep from OC, CA.


----------



## Jsebastiian

Male, 30 years old, engineer. From NYC. Picked up my first Panerai (a Pam177) a few days ago.

View attachment 987075
View attachment 987077
View attachment 987080


----------



## Slowball52

*Re: I'm IN!*

60 years old and single...morning radio deejay in Shreveport, Louisiana. Avid golfer, runner (at my age a fast walk, actually) and love to travel. Own a Luminor Daylight chrono.


----------



## koda240

*Re: I'm IN!*

35 yrs.
Owner of luxury branding and marketing agency, KODA
Ocean lover 
Have owned PAM 88, 213, 104, 221 and 24. 
Currently loving my 243.


----------



## mrwill

*Re: I'm IN!*

male 27 singapore. pam380 
View attachment 1005889


----------



## MC36

Ok I'm in to play!

38 yr old male, regional sales manager for a pharma company. Married to the love of my life, 37, that could give a crap about watches or cars but lets me entertain myself with both. Have two children, the oldest who is 5 is quickly becoming a WIS, she already has 3 watches! Been a PAM owner since 2003, have a PAM 111, PAM 210 and soon to add to the stable a PAM 359. Have other watches but they don't get the wrist time anymore, need to purge.


----------



## btyoung21

New to WUS, been in the 'serious' watch game for around 3 years.

24 years old, National Sales Manager for a tyre company in the Philippines. PAM111 is my one and only, hoping to get my Rad within this year.

Cheers!


----------



## sixgunshorty

65 years old.....Lake Tahoe,NV.....Class III Firearms Dealer.....*Panerai PAM 328 and PAM 112*,Rolex GMT Master II (gold), Jager LC Grande Reverso, TAG Heuer Grand Carerra, Baume Mercier Chronometer, Breitling Chronomat Evolution


----------



## boned01

49 y.o. male from Manila, the Philippines. Sales division executive for the local subsidiary of a Japanese IT hardware manufacturer. Pam 177 bought a few days ago and really becoming obsessed with leather straps!


----------



## rosewood1969

43 yo male. Pam 312. Works in radiology.from singapore

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raztoky

32, male, consultant, Just got my 1st pam0050, 
From Madagascar, the real island, not the movie 


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk HD


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Just saw this thread and not quite sure how to answer...

I'm 58 yo but purchased it on a trip to Europe 11 years ago when I was 47. so, I guess that's my answer... 47 - if I did the math correct.

Divorced once with a 32 yo son and remarried to my 60 yo bride (24 years ago) with 2 girls. 1 turns 40 today and the other 37.

2 dogs...
Ruby an 11 yo Schnoodle (Schnauzer/Poodle mix)
Cricket a 9 yo Shi Tzu.

Oh yes... the most important... PAM027

Where's the latest spreadsheet? I scrolled thru and didn't see the latest.

Added Pix...:


----------



## tengcc

Hi, Just got my 1st Pam219P Destro yesterday and loving every minute of this watch. I am 48 from Singapore, spend almost 1 year with lots of sleepless nights, finding the right budget and the gut feeling to take the dive and my wait is finally over. Pam..............


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Male, 38,restaurant manager, almost 3 kids and a dog. 
Got my 005 a week ago. 
Love it. 
Always loved the look so I had and still have couple of Zuriner Depth Charges


----------



## accce

41 YR old
Sr. IT position
40 YR old Wife
Have a Rolex Sea Dweller Daytona SS SubMariner 
Live close to Wash DC.


----------



## gerzzzzz

24 years old.
Data Analyst
PAM 312 & PAM 233 8days.


----------



## leopardprey

45 year old, US Army Veteran, current Graduate Student - Environmental Management. Panerai 305 and 372.


----------



## AngryApe

29YO Account Executive in the HR shared services industry (primarily PEO). Been a Rolex/Breitling guy for years until picking up a 112 6 months ago -love the strap options. 

EDIT: Updated to remove the picture, post below made me think it shouldn't be here.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

AngryApe said:


> 29YO Account Executive in the HR shared services industry (primarily PEO). Been a Rolex/Breitling guy for years until picking up a 112 6 months ago. Really enjoy the simple/timeless design and of course strap choices.


Nice but sorry Dude..., might get deleted.


----------



## zenkizero

25 and from Nottingham in the UK.
Currently a student.
Just got a Radiomir PAM183.


----------



## rightrower

factory worker in the red sunny spot in south east asia.
just got pam 0025. 

Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## robin hood

75 years old. Bought first Pan (312) three years ago. This is the watch I wear most often, second a Rolex, third an IWC. Kentucky, educated, retired. Wanting an omega PO GMT.


----------



## alvinw

35 y/o regular dude from singapore. been a fan of panerai for over 10 years but never could afford it. finally saved up enough to get me a decent Pam321.


----------



## eparisini

46 y.o., CEO at Audit & Consulting Italia Srl, Pam 001 A Trituim


----------



## Jpg_91

42, married, Owner of a small commercial alarm business in NY. Have a PAM 321 that doesn't get worn nearly enough but when I do, I realize how good it looks on my wrist.


----------



## haughty

27 y/o, got myself a PAM321 a year and a half ago. Staying single so i can keep buying myself more PAMs


----------



## Eugeinus

28, Sales for a Software company. Just got my first PAM, 112. This hobby combined with my love of cars is not coming cheap hah!


----------



## robin hood

OK, guys. I think I am the oldest person here who wears a Pam on a regular bases. Anyone older than 75? The rest of you make me feel young!!


----------



## iPwn

Hey! 
I'm 19 years old. 
I have a Panerai 312. 
I'm from Sweden, I have a girlfriend and I work!


----------



## elyk nordneg

21 y/o government employee + successful Forex trader. I purchased my 351 a few years ago while still in high school ?.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinle

brand new to the world of panerai.

43, divorced, no children, attorney.







-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

van cleef and arpels PA49
rolex no date sub 114060
pam 523


----------



## watchdaddy1

44 yr old male 
Married w/ children
purchased my 1st Pam 7-8 yrs ago
Now I own 4 & 100 something straps
Business partner in the moving industry
I'm a nut for Panerai I'm a Paneristi


----------



## rightrower

rightrower said:


> factory worker in the red sunny spot in south east asia.
> just got pam 0025.
> 
> Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


my pam with red strap!

Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## BeerCave

36 years old originally from Bulgaria but have lived in Kansas City for 16 years. Own a liquor store in Overland Park Kansas. Married with a 5 yr old. Own a Cali dail Pam and a Pam 024 c serial. And a few more watches.


----------



## subtle147

Age- 31
Wife - 30
In the software sales business in NYC. 
Here's my titanium 177:


----------



## sethtyler

28 year old male

Married, just practicing on making kids 

Military vet. Now an IT engineer, part time photographer. My wife is a full-time photog, I'm looking forward to making the jump into full-time photography myself!

No PAM yet but I've been shopping around for the perfect PAM for about a year. I may just go to the boutique and buy a 312 soon! It's been the front runner for a long time now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiserphoenix

29 Male working in the city of London. Have a Pam392 but contemplating a 384


----------



## EA-Sport

Almost 40, CPA. Wife same age and in HR. His and hers entry-level PAMs but she prefers her Ladies DJ so I get to wear both lol...







I have a couple of DJs including an Oysterquartz that I like to put on when I don't feel like winding my watch lol...


----------



## Mercury2wo

Dubai based banker. Male 38. 
Just got my second Panerai 2 days back. 
The PAM 422 Luminor Marina 1950 - 47mm 3 days hand wound.


----------



## PDESIGNDASH

I'm 16. I think I'm the youngest person in this thread so far. Maybe the youngest person on WUS? - PAM 388


----------



## 3Peat

36, married, 1 child, sales manager for a online marketing company in Melbourne, Australia. Finally got my first PAM in October 2013, and a second one in December 2013. Now on the lookout for my next watch, PAM or otherwise.


----------



## maddog71

42, Married 3 children, Program Manager in Redmond Wa. Got my 3rd (PAM364 and 4th (PAM 372) luxury watches in last two months. I'm totally hooked! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Has No Left

36, married, 2 kids, live in PA and work in supply chain for a multinational manufacturing company. Been a watch geek for a while now, just joined the Paneristi today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estebanelequente

32 married (law student) 
Wife:27 (school teacher, masters student)
My wife hates that I spend so much time and money on watches. Collection so far: 127, 000 and a breitling super avenger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aft

41 Male... 005N & 02B, Owner of small business specializing in hard to fund small corporations.


----------



## jandc

Male 32 years old living in Sydney. I co own a small but thriving ad agency. Just put down a deposit for 312, my first Panerai


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lopeydeath

30 year old male Marine Corps Officer deployed in the Middle East right now and wearing a PAM 312 daily.


----------



## woundedtiger40

30yrs
Quant trader
London
PAM417


----------



## Mercury2wo

woundedtiger40 said:


> 30yrs
> Quant trader
> London
> PAM417


Quant Trader?! Nice!! What markets / asset classes do you follow?


----------



## woundedtiger40

Mercury2wo said:


> Quant Trader?! Nice!! What markets / asset classes do you follow?


Thanks 

Energy derivatives.


----------



## amygdala

43 years old
Married to a wonderful lady who condones my love for watches
Doctor
Love Pugs


----------



## chenn

22 years old
Finishing school in May 14
Culinary arts / f&b management


----------



## Trailboss

30 years old
Born in NY, Tokyo for the last 8 years
Headhunter


----------



## -pplz-

32y old, from Germany
married, wife is 30y old
expecting our first child
both working for the government

Only Pam is a 005 so far










Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84

25 going 26 this year
male
Working at a government agency and owns a small internet business
Attached to a wonderful girl
fell in love with pam after a lecturer of mine showed it to me when i was 20. fast forward 5 years later, finally own my first pam 005
Located in Singapore


----------



## ka001

Couple of Luminors and more Radiomirs than I care to admit. My passion for Radiomirs must be a carry over from a past life (that's what my wife says). 
Early 40's Cap Markets guy, married, 2 daughters and living in the burbs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lexi76

38 years
Management Consultant
Munich
PAM005
PAM292
PAM321
PAM390


----------



## amygdala

44 male 
Neurologist
PAMs
Luminors
000
212
372

Radiomirs
183

My latest baby


----------



## TruCorsair

53
Clinical Pharmacologist
Washington, DC based
Married, wife from Hong Kong
Rolex Day-Date
Rolex GMT II
Glycine Airman 17
Tudor Hydronaut
Luminor PAM048
Suunto Core


----------



## TitanCi

woundedtiger40 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Energy derivatives.


Nice! I have a buddy whos an energy trader for Sempra here in the US. Same profession i assume?


----------



## Tommer45

I'm surprised by the amount of 20s-30s Panerai owners. I always pictured the demographic to be mostly 40s-50s. I got my 104 at age 26, and just got my 305 Submersible this summer at age 36. Hmm... so I guess I have 10 years to decide my next Pam? I am a professional stuntman and I often try to get my Panerai in the shot.


----------



## WatchNRolla

33 years old
Toronto
Pam 590


----------



## gmendoza

32 Male
Alta Loma CA
PAM 112
Bulk Power industry


----------



## maikeru

26 male
Based in Singapore
PAM 510
Tax consultant


----------



## Natural

28male
Baltimore MD , USA
PAM 29A


----------



## MMF115

29 Male
Long Island NY USa
PAM00000
Operations Analyst


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

I haven't looked back through the entire thread but doesn't anyone else find it strange, that the OP has never come back to do the "demographics"??


----------



## el_Fernando

Threads are often created but never truly finished. 

BTW I hope to enter this great PAM club in the next 6 months! Until then I'll refrain from giving up my locale!


----------



## igory76

Poland warsaw









Wysłane z mojego iPhone 5s 
przez Tapatalk


----------



## JWNY

New to the club. 

32 years old from Singapore. Working in reinsurance. 

Bought a PAM 000 "Q"


----------



## bigclive2011

55 year old brit, no money cos i spent it all on Panerais )

So far got a 000, 025, 088, 372 and 425, but am lusting after a 127!!!


----------



## aenemated

new to the club. 

37 y/o dude from hollywood, CA - software engineer and collector of tattoos, old harleys and fine watches.


----------



## JWNY

Here is my precious


----------



## chev81

29
Melboure, Australia
Currently PAM392 & Bremont MB2 (Daily)
First (and previous) was a PAM112
Work in Sales


----------



## seraphesque

17,
Male
North Virginia, USA


----------



## bigclive2011

Still 55 and still broke! Probably cos I just bought this )


----------



## peenoise

30, M, Works in medical field as nurse based in Abu Dhabi.. (filipino by origin)


----------



## themoth

38 restaurantur in Chicago. Wife is 28yr and supports my Panerai love and Fast cars! Own Panerai 111


----------



## JustinHEMI

39 YO, Senior Reactor Operator (shift manager) at a nuclear power plant. Other hobbies are cars (hence the HEMI in the name), backpacking, and home theater.

Justin


----------



## r3kahsttub

30 year old male from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. My full time job is as an IT Risk/Security professional. However, I also have my own design firm and we work on everything: from web design, to event coverage, banner printing... we'll even design your cookie box. I'm also a hobbyist photographer, with the occasional paid photoshoot. Oh, and a contributing web editor / freelance motoring journalist. Pam zero.


----------



## natocu

I AM 49 , SINGLE , LIVING IN THE GREATER TORONTO AREA , AND I JUST BOUGHT MY FIRST PAM, A 380.


----------



## Amateur Hour

Squeezing the last bit out of my twenties (Pam 112) was a 30th birthday present from my wife. Healthcare executive. South Carolina. 

Cheers!


----------



## alvinw

37 y.o married Singaporean male working in an ad tech company. Own a 321


----------



## qjet

47 Y.O. Married. IT Manager. PAM 388 Radiomir Black Seal. Was a birhtday present from wife and kids.


----------



## F1 SML8R

44, married, FVP of Credit Analytics, PAM00312. Basically, I was bored with my Date Sub, Monaco, and Speedmaster and the 312 got me excited about watches again.


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired

66, company owner in homeland security field, married, skier, mountain biker, hockey player, golfer, and driver of very quick cars. Own just one Panerai so far, a PAM 027.


----------



## Dyland321

23, single, business owner, Pam00164. Relatively new to watch collecting. I own few tags, a sub, and a baume mercier capeland. Ever since i bought the panerai its been hard to take off.


----------



## kyleikeda

I am 23, investment banking, cars are my first hobby and watches come second. I own a 111, 183, 552 and 424.


----------



## mrmmcdmd

52 years old Dentist, married with 2 college kids. Adrenaline junky- fast cars, heli-skier, mountain bikes, Wakeboarding, snowmobiling, karting etc. got the 512 ftw! It's the perfect size! Luv it!


----------



## LovecK

39y, EU, manager
away: 312, 024 
current: 510


----------



## scjones88

Age: 26
Relationship Status: Married (outkicked my coverage)
Job: Corporate Development at a Fortune 500 Auto Group
Hobbies: Golf, cars, watches, wine, travel
Watches: PAM 000 (Incoming), Grand Seiko SBGJ001, Casio G Shock


----------



## alpkop

39yo from Istanbul, Turkey
Agri machinary engineer
Married, shes 36yo
Two kids (16 & 11 yo)
Hobbies: Diecast & RC model cars, watchs, etc...
Had many watchs, not collector, just selling when bored 
As panerai: Have 000, had 111


----------



## jvegar

37 yo from istanbul,
Dentist, married w/2 kids,
Audiophille, Audeze fan, diescast collector (50's - 60's)
Passionate about historic models, really enjoy the simple/timeless design and of course strap choices 
Upgraded to: 
Pam 372 after Pam 312


----------



## airfix163

pilot aged 24 stationed somewhere in the world not married owner panerai 422


----------



## iam7head

30 year old
Male
Head of R&D for MNC
American expat working in Asia
Post graduate degree
Single
No kids(but a few cats)

Other hobby: Car, motorcycle, running, firearms, reading and badminton. 
On my fourth PAM and I hope more to come


----------



## hojuturtle

Turning 35 years in Aug. Korean-Australian chef working in Abu Dhabi. Started to go nuts about watches 9 months ago. Acquired 2 Rolexes, Tudor, Tuna etc..
Crazy about Panerai these days. I have 372 and 587.


----------



## peenoise

hojuturtle said:


> Turning 35 years in Aug. Korean-Australian chef working in Abu Dhabi. Started to go nuts about watches 9 months ago. Acquired 2 Rolexes, Tudor, Tuna etc..
> Crazy about Panerai these days. I have 372 and 587.


Nice, AUH paneristi..


----------



## airfix163

im a doctor have two panerai watches a 321/510


----------



## rsiow2

30, attached, work in corporate credit analysis. tried on rolex but found it to be too "meh" on my wrist. visited the Panerai store, tried the PAM 88 and was immediately smitten. here she is with a navy blue alligator strap


----------



## Tommer45

37yrs old. Stuntman for Film & TV. Panerai owner since I was 26 (2004). Pam 305 and a DLC'd 104. Both have been on my wrist for many stunts, and have even made it to the big screen.


----------



## apexiturbodsm

30 years old, entrepreneur, work from home, single and not looking, don't have time for that ..... Got in to watches a few years back. Collection consists (in order of acquisition) of Tag Carrera Day-Date, Zenith El Primero Open Chronograph, Omega Grey Side of Moon Speedmaster, Pam 111. Also a car guy. Have an Aston V8 Vantage for the weekend fun


----------



## 71eh

Corporate slave, 42 yrs old, originally from Australia but staying in US for no reason ^^ Own 233, 217, 26, 587, 24, 512 plus some other goodies like PP 5711 AP FC and Ceramic diver and bunch of other toys. Been in watch hobbies for almost 20 years... Followed by dad (who only has one Rolex watch ^^)


----------



## macotono

34 year old male, 28 year old dentist girlfriend of 8 years, will most likely get engaged this year. I work in a kitchen, I am the head Chef and I should not be spending the money I do on watches. I reside in Northern California. Salud.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mauabujam

Brazilian ophthalmologist!
Pam couple...... One Sport And ter dressier 
Pam 510 And superb Pam 338










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

use to hate Panerai but now i'm a fan 
anyway,
36 Male, Pam 562, 390, 389, 243, and 292 ( now eyeing either 372/605) 
hobbies collecting G shock aviators and Seiko astron GPS
im a gadget freak , in fact Panerai is my first ever mechanical watch .
wife is 35 and i gave her Pam 049 
location is Bandung, Indonesia and Singapore


----------



## iBleedGarnet

New to the club.
35-year-old male in South Carolina
Executive Protection (State Police)
PAM000 (from SCJones88)
Married with two beautiful girls (ages 4 & 2)*

*probably should've used the $$$$ for their education. nah, lol


----------



## waikeekee

I am from Singapore but live in Shanghai. In logistics line. At this moment, traveling in Indonesia. Visited Bandung and now in Jakarta. I have a few PAMs' and bought a 48 for the wife for her birthday this last July.














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frankdonald

i'm 44, married with three kids.


----------



## MattyMac

Male
Never married
Age 40-45
Caucasian
Own 2 Businesses, Manage a 3rd business, President of my HOA.;-)


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Again... the OP'S last activity was 5 years ago! 

Wish someone would do something with all of this data.


----------



## BKCM

"QUOTE=waikeekee;20303394]I am from Singapore but live in Shanghai. In logistics line. At this moment, traveling in Indonesia. Visited Bandung and now in Jakarta. I have a few PAMs' and bought a 48 for the wife for her birthday this last "

Hello waikeekee

I'm from Singapore too , managing a Hotel in Guangzhou - China . Your PAM collection is super ! 

Single n Available . LOL.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noons

Male 22 married to a female 23 just got my first pam 422


----------



## terphoya

34, married, one child!


----------



## kur4ki

28, recently acquired PAM005 and couldn't be happier!


----------



## daryn

24 male, recently purchased a PAM320 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## rg21044

I'm a male in my early 40's. I have a Rolex Submariner and a few Breitlings. I'm looking to round out my collection with an Omega...not sure which one atm...and a Panerai...I'm looking to buy either a 000 or a 002 this month.


----------



## superhill

39, married with 2 kids and looking to get my 1st Panerai this year. PAM537


----------



## Changstaz

30 years old - Male - Married - PAM 233 and it is my favorite watch!

Southern California

Work in finance and supply chain in the food industry.

Wife, 30, kind of likes watches, but prefers the price of a Fossil over a Nomos or Panerai for good reason I suppose. More budget for my watches?

No kids yet.


----------



## PharmaRules

Male 30 yo, never married.
Own a PAM00088 since 2012 and haven't found a new watch to substitute it with.
Pharmacist & Project Manager at two different companies.


----------



## PharmaRules

Living in Sweden btw.


PharmaRules said:


> Male 30 yo, never married.
> Own a PAM00088 since 2012 and haven't found a new watch to substitute it with.
> Pharmacist & Project Manager at two different companies.


----------



## mpbrada

47 yo male living in the SF bay area. I have a wife and a son. I have made a career of herding cats.

I own one PAM (PAM524) and lust for several more...


----------



## RobDeep

35 yo male. Chicago area. Wife and son. My wife has always been reluctantly supportive of my watch "hobby"  I wanted a Panerai for a long time, finally got a 564 a couple of months ago. It probably won't be my last.


----------



## Aggie88

rsiow2 said:


> 30, attached, work in corporate credit analysis. tried on rolex but found it to be too "meh" on my wrist. visited the Panerai store, tried the PAM 88 and was immediately smitten. here she is with a navy blue alligator strap
> View attachment 4825625


I love that wallet! What kind is it?


----------



## EA-Sport

Aggie88 said:


> I love that wallet! What kind is it?


I think that's a Bottega Veneta wallet.


----------



## Eapfep

22 year old, working as a management consultant. I've been buying & selling watches since I started Uni, and finally picked up my first PAM112 a couple of weeks ago. Big fan of the base aesthetic & it's a great watch for those biz-caj days on a black calf strap.


----------



## nupicasso

Admirer and soon to be Panerist. 

Age: 42
Soon to be RN(2 weeks away!)
Male
Grew up in Los Angeles but currently live in Charleston, SC

Engaged

PAM 112 or 510 = next piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaM911

Panerai: PAM 312, bought it last month. 
Age: 29
Sex: Male
Location: NYC
Occupation: RN
Status: In a relationship


----------



## AlBundy

41, Married, 2 kids, 1 girlfriend


----------



## Esquired

44 

married

3 kids

Trial lawyer

Live in Salt Lake City (no one in the city sells Panerai). 

Desperately seeking my first PAM to add to my collection.


----------



## bagglefork

I believe you can buy from Panerai.com now


----------



## Estilo

bagglefork said:


> I believe you can buy from Panerai.com now


But how competitive are their prices? Can you generally get better at AD's/boutiques?


----------



## Synequano

The p.com price is presumably the same as boutique

Personally I'd get from AD or pre owned (if you know what you're looking for...) for better price


----------



## gerzzzzz

Estilo said:


> But how competitive are their prices? Can you generally get better at AD's/boutiques?


Panerai.com = Boutique = No discount policy but better availability.
AD / Grey = Cheaper but may not have all the models you're looking for.


----------



## Estilo

Synequano said:


> The p.com price is presumably the same as boutique
> 
> Personally I'd get from AD or pre owned (if you know what you're looking for...) for better price


Cheers mate, I know what I'm looking for but used pieces get snagged in a blink of an eye. I'm in Jakarta too btw.


----------



## Synequano

Whoa,so many Indonesians here...

I rarely buy my pam from the sellers in Jkt,but I heard about champion watch in blok M plaza,you can also ask another member who is in Jakarta,SonyKurniawan (I think that's also his nick here)


----------



## BKCM

Synequano said:


> Whoa,so many Indonesians here...
> 
> I rarely buy my pam from the sellers in Jkt,but I heard about champion watch in blok M plaza,you can also ask another member who is in Jakarta,SonyKurniawan (I think that's also his nick here)


Champion watch is active in watchforum.sg . Seen their postings , plenty of good collection !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 993RS

I've had my PAM88 for 8 years I believe, which means I purchased it when I was 52. Before that I had a PAM48 for about a year.


----------



## gerzzzzz

Synequano said:


> Whoa,so many Indonesians here...
> 
> I rarely buy my pam from the sellers in Jkt,but I heard about champion watch in blok M plaza,you can also ask another member who is in Jakarta,SonyKurniawan (I think that's also his nick here)


He's just a reseller of a watch shop there, the watches are not his.


----------



## lopeydeath

32, recently married, no kids, Marine Corps Officer.


----------



## m0rt

39, happily married since 8 years, one kid, IT consultant.


----------



## md101010

32, girlfriend(in the process of searching for rings), one dog(Brittany Spaniel Named Charlie), software developer


----------



## Goin2drt

46, Caucasian from California, married 23 years with two boys, VP at a fortune 500 company.


----------



## horrij1

55 year old, ex-army paratrooper, currently a biomedical engineer. Love cycling, hiking, swimming, and anything else outdoors. Wife, 2 girls, dog, live in a town about 25 miles north of boston. Been described by family as knucklehead, zealot, hipster, and dad. Owned a rolex sub in service, an Omega Speedmaster as a civilian. Am half italian, married a full italian, love italian shoes, and motorcycles, and recently became interested in their watches. Just bought a used one from a WUS member, it's arriving tomorrow. Will look awsome with the bike!


----------



## Brey17

Hey there, found this through a user who follows me. I wanted to answer a passive aggressive question he asked me when I made a mistake in another thread. Down the rabbit hole! 

I am 37. Married 15 years. Co-own one of the largest custom home building firms in Washington State. Our passion is building high performance homes. 

Besides working and watches, my wife and I are passionate about travel! We have been to most of Europe, South America and last two years spending time is Asia. 

My favorite places so far have been Germany, Czech Republic and Japan. We will be back in Japan in September. Going to hit the sand and mud baths in Kyushu.

The only PAM I own is a 441. I also experiment with custom modding on the side with out of production vintage models homages. 

It's been a blast meeting people who are watch enthusiasts. My obsession is new, going on a little over a year. 

Cheers!


Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkSteveND

34
male
Redondo Beach, CA


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

27

Male

Tax accountant

NY, NY

Married

2 kids

3 Pams


----------



## Navy Sailor

31, married. First child on the way...couple more weeks to go! Always loved Panerai but have just been able to afford one recently. I'm currently a US Navy Military Working Dog handler stationed in San Antonio.


----------



## ianwurn

44, bought the pammy when was 39. Male. Singapore. Dig the 3 Days movement when it was first launched so sprang on the P9001 caliber.


----------



## Haf-A-Mil

- 33 - African American male
- Married 6 years (Two kids: 3 y/o girl and 10mon old boy)
- Will have a Panny 499 which Ill pick up this Thursday
- I run the project managememt system for a top 5 Bio-Pharmaceutical company
- Live in MD but from VA


----------



## theblotted

36, Asian male, engaged, Los Angeles. Music Mixer.

PAM 233K.


----------



## louisuchiha

I'm 23, male, asian, live in Jakarta, Indonesia. Grab my 1st Panerai when I was 21


----------



## francorx

52 male, married, PAM312, work in medical affairs at pharma co, 3 fur kids (dogs)


----------



## Schussnik

33, married, living in London, working in the Finance industry as a Senior IT Manager. Bought my first two Panerai this year (Luminor 564 & Radiomir 572).


----------



## Jarus

Just turned 40, married one boy. Banker by profession. My Panerai addition was the latest... gift from my dear wife... 

From Chennai, India



Omega 2254.50, Omega Planet Ocean, Omega Deville
Breitling Avenger II
Panerai- PAM510


----------



## sunofapun

25 Male
Atlanta, GA, USA
Indian American
Business Analytics/Consulting


----------



## mike9999

47 year old male living in Toronto, ON. Business owner.
1 son, but am a widower. Bought my first Panerai yesterday. PAM00352


----------



## matchr4

38, married, tro two kids, Psychologist from Denmark, PAM000










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LB Carl

52, Managing Auditor with 3 years, 9 months and 28 days to retirement (but who's counting?), beach bum from Long Beach NY. Married w/2 kids, 1 Havanese dog and first Panerai purchase happening soon.


----------



## Minturn

Just turned 60, live in Vail CO with the wife and 13 and 15 year old sons. Still think I'm 35, travel a lot, ski, mountain bike, hike, fish, hunt and have the watch bug. Bought my first Panerai today, 305 Submersible, won't be my last.


----------



## webicons

Lots of interesting data points. Can't wait to see an update. 
Here's mine:

44 / Male / Executive / Married / 3 kids / Long Island, NY 
Is seeking single lady who is ...oh...wrong board....

My PAM-320:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

47/expat brit 26 yrs in Canada/married/2 kids -19 22/1yr old Akita and 8yr old dsh cat/22yr banker/gym nut/Bears fan
watch bug bit 2yrs ago/progressed thru divers and pilots/1st Pam a 000, likely not the last!


----------



## dbtong

Male | 50 | married, no children | individual contributor position | I don't earn a salary that one probably should to be buying such a nice timepiece but my wife surprised me with a (pre-owned) 512 for my 50th birthday. She chose it herself.


----------



## rockmastermike

50 - Male - 2nd wife - 19 and 11 yr old boys - 2 cats - Training Manager - was in the brand years ago with 024 & 000 but got out for a while and now back on brand with a 564 (and maybe a couple more)


----------



## Armidoro

Hi All,

I'm 37, the wife is 30. Italian guy born in South Africa and now living in Sunny London (Hell no, no sun here) 
Work wise I look after Recruitment for a Tech Company

Bought my first Pam last week and loving it!! It's the 320


----------



## TallWatch

dbtong said:


> Male | 50 | married, no children | individual contributor position | I don't earn a salary that one probably should to be buying such a nice timepiece but my wife surprised me with a (pre-owned) 512 for my 50th birthday. She chose it herself.


Cant get better `value` than that my friend, congrats on your choice of spous !


----------



## UberDave

New Panerai owner here...

*33 year old male
*Chicago
*Engaged and w/o kids
*Work in financial markets (algorithmic derivatives trading)
*Have a dog (shepherd/chow mix)
*I try to spend more money annually on wine (Napa Valley is my happy place) than I do on watches (and I usually succeed)


----------



## watchdaddy1

I posted in this thread in 2013. Nice to see it still going



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Intergranular

Hi All,

I'm 45, married with 3 kids, lives in Utah, material scientist, got PAM104 about 5 years ago for my 40th b-day and loving it. The watch bug caught me early (8-9 yr old) but I couldn't really afford any nice until about 15 years ago when I bought an Omega speedmaster date for myself. And now, I'm trying to liquidate valuable stuff that doesn't mean anything anymore to purchase my next watch. 

This watch collecting disease is baddddd. Oh well, at least is not gambling/booze/prostitutes (as I say to the wife)!


----------



## LB Carl

Intergranular said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm 45, married with 3 kids, lives in Utah, material scientist, got PAM104 about 5 years ago for my 40th b-day and loving it. The watch bug caught me early (8-9 yr old) but I couldn't really afford any nice until about 15 years ago when I bought an Omega speedmaster date for myself. And now, I'm trying to liquidate valuable stuff that doesn't mean anything anymore to purchase my next watch.
> 
> This watch collecting disease is baddddd. Oh well, at least is not gambling/booze/prostitutes (as I say to the wife)!


Welcome! i tried that line on my wife. It didn't work, but I think she has finally accepted my watch collecting...So what's the next watch going to be?


----------



## Intergranular

Well, I'm saving up for my 50th b-day watch. I still don't know yet, but I'm thinking a Patek or Lange perpetual calendar. Thanks for asking.


----------



## LB Carl

Intergranular said:


> Well, I'm saving up for my 50th b-day watch. I still don't know yet, but I'm thinking a Patek or Lange perpetual calendar. Thanks for asking.


Either would make amazing birthday presents for the big 5-0!


----------



## nupicasso

I'm 44.
Married.
I'm a post-surgical cardiac RN.
No two-legged kids, 1 four-legged kid.

Just became a Paneristi with the purchase of a PAM01312. I love it!! I've bought and sold quite a few luxury pieces over the last few years(when I caught the bug) in search of the perfect piece. I think I've finally found it. This Panerai, and a Seiko Sumo (I'm a Seikoholic as well), are two watches that are permanent to my collection. I can definitely see myself purchasing another Panerai....maybe an 8 Day Luminor??!!


----------



## leograye

68 y/o semi-retired agent. Have always sought out Panerai and owned several. 
Now have only my trusted 00024 Submersible. An absolute tool and always looks classicly good.


----------



## James Haury

Really well off.I think that sums it up.(not me I'm as poor a fieldmouse)


----------



## tommyk3

Pam 104
Purchased it 1 year ago.
I am a 26
6 foot 1
210 pounds
Male 
Girlfriend of 3 years is 23 
University student studying Economics 
Grew up and live in Newport Beach CA
No kids for several years
I used to work but quit my jobs to stay in school while I can.

I have always loved watches. I purchased a Tag Heuer Carrera when I was 18, then had a Rolex date just for short period of time. I always liked Panerai and was looking for over a year to decide if it was the right watch and love it. Looking to either get another soon or a Rolex. I have an 8 inch wrist so bigger watches are a must for daily use.


----------



## jakeb30

I'm 27, a pharmacist/farmer/rancher, married, and looking to own a panerai before the end of the year. I have my first 3 already picked out, just need 15-20k haha. These watches just caught me and pulled me in when I saw them for the first time in Las Vegas. I cant explain it but I really don't have interest in any other watch brand right now.


----------



## freshprince357

jakeb30 said:


> I'm 27, a pharmacist/farmer/rancher, married, and looking to own a panerai before the end of the year. I have my first 3 already picked out, just need 15-20k haha. These watches just caught me and pulled me in when I saw them for the first time in Las Vegas. I cant explain it but I really don't have interest in any other watch brand right now.


Which models did you like?


----------



## freshprince357

nupicasso said:


> I'm 44.
> Married.
> I'm a post-surgical cardiac RN.
> No two-legged kids, 1 four-legged kid.
> 
> Just became a Paneristi with the purchase of a PAM01312. I love it!! I've bought and sold quite a few luxury pieces over the last few years(when I caught the bug) in search of the perfect piece. I think I've finally found it. This Panerai, and a Seiko Sumo (I'm a Seikoholic as well), are two watches that are permanent to my collection. I can definitely see myself purchasing another Panerai....maybe an 8 Day Luminor??!!


Great post! If you ever want that 8 day Luminor let me know first. I have a Rose gold PAM 00289 in mint condition with all boxes, papers, and warranty that has been the most amazing piece I've owned. Has a great story with it too. I may be willing to let it go to the right enthusiast.


----------



## freshprince357

30Yr old Male - Energy commodity sales- golfer,traveler,watch lover - based in Philadelphia. Have owned a few Panerai. Latest pick up is the PAM00289 historic 1950 8 day Luminor Oro Roso with two straps including this coffee strap that I think suits the gold very well! The piece has a great story and was preciously owned by a gentleman who played baseball with Sully (the pilot). May need to let it go soon even though I REALLY don't want to!!!!! :O.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Managing Director, married with 2 grown children.

We split our time between our two homes, Dallas and Santa Fe NM.

Currently own two Panerai's... PAM 388 & PAM 422. Looking to perhaps add a ceramic also.

Avid art collector, wine collector ( around 1000 bottles) watches and travel. Spent time in Spain, France, Germany and Switzerland last year on two separate trips.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaychief

39 yrs old
Doing better than my school teacher said I would


----------



## jakeb30

freshprince357 said:


> Which models did you like?


 right now I'm loving the 312, 610, and the 335 is a long term goal. will try to buy them in that order!


----------



## marba

42 yrs old
business owner
married with 2 children
live in Croatia
entered PAM world with 214
own 214, 507, 000, 001, 663, 673


----------



## Badfish179

I'm 55 years old male. I own a Pam 24.


----------



## m8san

24 year old male. Lawyer. Not married. No kids. 
Live in Australia. 

Just picked up my first Panerai this week - a PAM 352 Titanium.


----------



## Rizzits

29 yo male, low-key, medical professional. Single, no kids.

Joined the panerai family with the purchase of a PAM 177 this past January, love the all-brushed finish and the lightness of the titanium, really increases wearability!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Think1274

Saved Photo

Husband restores old, circa 1800's clocks and purchased a Seth Thomas from the estate of a gentleman that had been a Horologist in his life. He also purchased a bag of watch dials and works that he had been working on. In the bag was this watch. Can you tell me if it is authentic


----------



## Armidoro

Think1274 said:


> Saved Photo
> 
> Husband restores old, circa 1800's clocks and purchased a Seth Thomas from the estate of a gentleman that had been a Horologist in his life. He also purchased a bag of watch dials and works that he had been working on. In the bag was this watch. Can you tell me if it is authentic


This doesn't look like a real Panerai, everything about it seems off

Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## rickdawg

50 year old physician, married, 3 kids, 1 dog, 3 SUV's, one lawn tractor. Started the obsession about 7 yrs ago.


----------



## mjr46

51yo Australian, Have been told that I spend far too much money on motorcycles . . . but I don't care!

Pam 112 and love it!


----------



## Mirosuaw

48 years old from Poland. PAM Zero.


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

26 year old from washington DC - Girlfriend is 27 from Puerto Rico [She doesnt like PAMs  ]

Proud owner of a PAM 213


----------



## Notorious972

46 year old Frenchman from Martinique, in the Caribbeans.
Felt in love with Panerai a few months ago, and already bought a PAM 1005 and a PAM 1305.
Waiting on a few straps now...


----------



## MOV

OpulenTimepieces said:


> 26 year old from washington DC - Girlfriend is 27 from Puerto Rico [She doesnt like PAMs  ]
> 
> Proud owner of a PAM 213


Get a new girlfriend! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

MOV said:


> Get a new girlfriend!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Hahahahaha I know right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

OpulenTimepieces said:


> Hahahahaha I know right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She clearly is devoid of style and curiosity! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchMeWork

33 years old, fiancé is 29 with a growing obsession into luxury watches. I purchased a Speedy last year which prompted her to want a reduced. Not so bad right?

Living in CT working for a large government contractor in the military sector. She's a Nurse Anesthetist. Picked up my first Pam, a 112, about a month ago. 

Already looking to to flip some others to buy a 25, 176/177, 562/564, etc...

Oh, and no kids


----------



## ghinchcl

Male 40, 3 daughters, NY, PAM90


----------



## francorx

Male 53, pharmacist working at a pharmaceutical company, 3 fur kids, 2 motorcycles, 1 atv, 3 cars (Acura, Porsche 911, Toyota tundra). 1 wife who loves watches...her next watch is a Panerai  I have a pam312


Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela

32, married to wife (30) with no kids. Live in New York, work as a chef, own a Pam 560.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Upstater

37, married with 2 kids. Live in upstate NY just outside of the city, work in digital advertising. I have a PAM 111 and PAM 210 with the 210 getting 90% of the wear time between the two. Looking to get a 47mm historical Rad on the next collection update!


----------



## chows99

38, married with 2 kids. Lives in Singapore in finance sector. I have a Pam000 and a Pam338


----------



## OrdinaryBob

27, US, Finance. Pam 1312


----------



## SoCalOC

40, 4 kids, healthcare, too many cars and not enough watches.


----------



## Ratven

33 years old, working in finance, have been a Paneristi for about 10 years.

No kids, beautiful 30yo girlfriend and love of cars.

I would consider my induction to Panerai to have happened indirectly on a trip to Florence in 2006 before I knew much about luxury watches beyond the standard Rolex or Omega. I say indirectly because what I found on that trip was actually not Panerai, though I walked unknowingly by the boutique and everything. What caught my eye was a display in a store front for U-Boat watches presented in a porthole type display. I had never seen anything so audacious before and I loved the look and nautical inspiration behind the design (and possibly more that porthole display). I happily bought a 50mm monstrosity and came back to Canada excited about my new expensive watch! It did not take long for me to realize I had made a big mistake... 50mm does not a good daily watch make, and in the real world it looked and felt ridiculous... Not to mention the fit and finish left much to be desired (no AR coating at that price point??). That watch did not last long, but there was something to the idea behind it that I did like... And in trying to find more information about the brand, I stumbled on Florentine watchmaking and Panerai.

One year later, something about that original U-Boat display drew me instantly to the PAM24 which to me mimics that nautical idea of the porthole perfectly and was my first and to this day favorite Panerai. I've owned numerous others over the years, 88, 183, 212, 425, and I've sold the 24 a number of times, each time realizing I can't be without it and buying back another example (I'm on my third and hopefully last).

While I can't say the newer in house models interest me nearly as much, I will always love my 24 for its unique look and feel of a real "diver" and Panerai as a whole for bringing the culture of expressing yourself through a variety of watch straps to the forefront.









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedeep

Nice data for some statistical analysis


----------



## gmoybusiness

37 male 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

gmoybusiness said:


> 37 male
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way too much info to process. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## venom550pm

38, Male, New Hampshire, Married, 2 kids, Service Engineer for CNC machines, Own a PAM312 (waiting for a 317), bought my PAM when I was 36.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

As I mentioned many, many, many, pages ago..., the OP has not been back since Feb 2011. I really don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

venom550pm said:


> 38, Male, New Hampshire, Married, 2 kids, Service Engineer for CNC machines, Own a PAM312 (waiting for a 317), bought my PAM when I was 36.


Hey venom... let me guess... Haas? I was on the programming end of CNC's back in the day. Leitz, Zeiss, Haas, B&S, etc., you name it. Man, do I miss it!! (PAM 027 owner).


----------



## venom550pm

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Hey venom... let me guess... Haas? I was on the programming end of CNC's back in the day. Leitz, Zeiss, Haas, B&S, etc., you name it. Man, do I miss it!! (PAM 027 owner).


No, I work on good machines, Mori Seiki and DMG.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

venom550pm said:


> No, I work on good machines, Mori Seiki and DMG.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mori's are good machines, very precise and accurate. I've worked with some very talented people who could dial in Haas' within a couple of 10ths of the Mori's. I wish Haas was doing better on the F1 circuit!


----------



## carlhaluss

Better late than never. Recently retired, single, 68-year-old gay male. I worked for the airlines for most of my life, both in Europe and here in Vancouver. And the past 17 years of my life, worked in the printing industry here in Vancouver.

At one time, I thought that Panerai made cool looking watches that were too big for me. After I got over watch sizes, and started to enjoy an individual watch for what it is, I now have watches of all sizes. My smallest is a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34mm and my larges a Panerai Radiomir California 47mm.

More recently, I began to research the colorful Panerai history, and that made the watch shapes, sizes and other attributes far more meaningful. And I really began to gain more than a fondness for the brand. Having a recently opened Panerai Boutique here in Vancouver really helps (or doesn't help - $$$ - depending on how you see it ;-)), so I ended up with my first two Panerai watches within one week.

I always thought that my first Panerai would be a Radiomir, but after careful research on all the models, I settled on the 562, a Luminor Titanium model with a beautiful, simple dial, having neither a date nor small seconds. Then I decided that I needed a Radiomir, but it had to be totally different than the 562 in all aspects. Hence, the 424 California. The reason I wanted two completely different models/dials is because I am naively thinking that these will be my only two Panerai watches!

Having seen the Radiomir California both online and at the Boutique, I didn't want to get it just because it looks "cool". I knew a bit of the history behind the California dial, but when I found out more history behind the entire watch, I became keenly interested. Especially since it might be the kind of watch someone would be curious about, and it would be great to be able to explain the dial design and some history of the watch as well. Not being a vintage watch guy myself - I appreciate them but do not have the ability to care for them in the way that they deserve - there are fortunately ample vintage watch reissues and tribute watches to keep me more than happy. A large part of my collection is comprised of such models.

Many people think that I am wealthy, because I spend a lot of money on expensive watches, and dine out having lavish, expensive meals at least once a week. Truth is, I don't drive so not encumbered by automobile costs, and I don't own my home, but rent a room in a house owned by two of my best friends. Not that I feel a need to justify anything, but for anyone who is interested, that is how I am able to support this wonderful hobby!







So, I don't know if I can actually be called a "Paneristi" quite yet, but that is OK. Call me whatever you like , but I am certainly enjoying these amazing watches and the companionship and knowledge of everyone on this forum!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## venom550pm

carlhaluss said:


> Better late than never. Recently retired, single, 68-year-old gay male. I worked for the airlines for most of my life, both in Europe and here in Vancouver. And the past 17 years of my life, worked in the printing industry here in Vancouver.
> 
> At one time, I thought that Panerai made cool looking watches that were too big for me. After I got over watch sizes, and started to enjoy an individual watch for what it is, I now have watches of all sizes. My smallest is a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34mm and my larges a Panerai Radiomir California 47mm.
> 
> More recently, I began to research the colorful Panerai history, and that made the watch shapes, sizes and other attributes far more meaningful. And I really began to gain more than a fondness for the brand. Having a recently opened Panerai Boutique here in Vancouver really helps (or doesn't help - $$$ - depending on how you see it ;-)), so I ended up with my first two Panerai watches within one week.
> 
> I always thought that my first Panerai would be a Radiomir, but after careful research on all the models, I settled on the 562, a Luminor Titanium model with a beautiful, simple dial, having neither a date nor small seconds. Then I decided that I needed a Radiomir, but it had to be totally different than the 562 in all aspects. Hence, the 424 California. The reason I wanted two completely different models/dials is because I am naively thinking that these will be my only two Panerai watches!
> 
> Having seen the Radiomir California both online and at the Boutique, I didn't want to get it just because it looks "cool". I knew a bit of the history behind the California dial, but when I found out more history behind the entire watch, I became keenly interested. Especially since it might be the kind of watch someone would be curious about, and it would be great to be able to explain the dial design and some history of the watch as well. Not being a vintage watch guy myself - I appreciate them but do not have the ability to care for them in the way that they deserve - there are fortunately ample vintage watch reissues and tribute watches to keep me more than happy. A large part of my collection is comprised of such models.
> 
> Many people think that I am wealthy, because I spend a lot of money on expensive watches, and dine out having lavish, expensive meals at least once a week. Truth is, I don't drive so not encumbered by automobile costs, and I don't own my home, but rent a room in a house owned by two of my best friends. Not that I feel a need to justify anything, but for anyone who is interested, that is how I am able to support this wonderful hobby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I don't know if I can actually be called a "Paneristi" quite yet, but that is OK. Call me whatever you like , but I am certainly enjoying these amazing watches and the companionship and knowledge of everyone on this forum!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Congrats on both pieces! The 424 is on my short list of next PAM's to get. Although I think the 317 is beating is out for now! Enjoy your watches and the hobby!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Happy_Jake

57 Two kids out of college and on their own
Married
Recently acquired my first, a 352 Titanium
Beautiful


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paulfromaris

45 with 2 kids, I was already a rolex sport guy and I attended a friend’s birthday pizza party in Rome in 1998. 
Few guys were wearing this “pizza size watch “ on their wrist and I thought it was a cool joke watch brand so I decided to collect Panerai Panerai since 1999. 
It was the homage huge case watch philosophy when the market / mood was about “ Manufacture or at lest in house mouvement “ . 
Since the strategy has changed with in “ House mouvement “ my little collection is not “ growing anymore “ ). 
The PAM190 was more an happy accident during a trip in Japan in 2006! The original client went for the PAM249 ( that I love too) . I couldn’t resist , the gold hands, 8 days JLC mouvement and this irresistible final result on the wrist. My tastes tend to go for a Panerai with UNITAS/ ETA. 
Since 2008, it’s more love-hate but when I hate, i stay away for couple of months and always reappear at some point with a different strap 
Confidential, passionate, cool, GTG spirit and not too serious. It’s really addictive . 
And whenever / wherever i see a panerai , it makes me smile and how much I still hate/ love them )

Same as Ka001:
Couple of Luminors and more Radiomirs than I care to admit. My passion for Radiomirs must be a carry over from a past life (that's what my wife says).


----------



## Nicocamp353

Do you feel like the newer models have less appeal then the older ones, and why? I'm just trying to getting into Pam now

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom

42 male
Wife 42
One Daughter
Lawyer
Austria
Love (German) Horses, Cars, Motorbikes and of course watches.


----------



## webicons

I can’t believe that this thread is still alive. I recall throwing in my data back in 2017. 

Still have my 320, wife and kids; just a little more grey hairs and a few pounds extra around the waist. 

So did anyone ever end up compiling all this data into some cohesive information? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dandigangi

30, Male, Single, No Kids, Chicago IL USA, Software Engineering


----------



## kenyo041

33, male, married, no kids, two pups, recently moved from St. Louis to Lititz, PA to attend watchmaking school.


----------



## Nicocamp353

How does everyone feel about the "Due" models?

I'm new to the Paneresti but a little background

23, male, single no kids

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## danimal107

41, single, no kids, From Chicago but now live in Vegas...


----------



## gducker

I'm new to the Panerai club. Purchased my PAM 111 in the last month or two. It has quickly become my favorite watch.
Male, 45
North Carolina, USA
Financial Advisor
4 kids, awesome wife, English Springer Spaniel, American Cocker Spaniel, Rag Doll Cat


----------



## Slowphiveo

45 male, divorced, 3 kids. Just recently entered into the Panerai world with my 1st PAM0510.
Police Officer (Sgt)
Pennsylvania-USA
Hobbies include cars (big BMW fan, currently have an M2 as my nice weather, weekender) watches and fitness related activities.


----------



## IH Biker

43, male, married with 2 kids.
From Seattle, and live in Yokohama, Japan as a expat for my company. Construction Management.

I just bought my 1st Panerai couple days ago. Before getting it, I was concerned on its accuracy as have been an Omega guy. My 1535 has good enough accuracy, happy with it so far.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## montelatici

I put in a comment back when I first joined but now I have aged 15 years. Still have the Panerai Luminor Marina PAM 104 that I bought in Florence back in 2000 or so and it is my only Panerai. I started wearing it more than the Rolex Date I already owned shortly after I bought it. It's been overhauled once by Panerai in Texas, and while it cost over a thousand bucks, the watch comes back looking and working like a brand new watch.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

webicons said:


> I can't believe that this thread is still alive. I recall throwing in my data back in 2017.
> 
> Still have my 320, wife and kids; just a little more grey hairs and a few pounds extra around the waist.
> 
> So did anyone ever end up compiling all this data into some cohesive information?


Quite a few pages back, I mentioned we haven't heard a word from the op since his original posting!


----------



## vince217

41 male, married, 2 kids, 1 dog
Atlanta GA, USA (originally from Philippines / Canada)
Plant Manager (Food Industry)
Hobbies: Cars, Watches, Video Games

My wife purchased my PAM0660 2 years ago bnew in HK. Love the watch. Last year while travelling through Italy for vacation, I took it to the flagship store in Firenze and got myself an extra leather strap.


----------



## Sterling.GmbH

34 - not married, happily owned by a dog
Phoenix, AZ
Automotive Industry

Current stable: 233, 360, 317, 526, 359, BR01-92 Heritage, and a goofy Hublot.


----------



## PRS222

34 - married, 2 kids, 1 dog. Finance Industry. I don't have a Panerai yet, but I'm itching to get my hands on a PAM424 (love the California dial!)


----------



## bounce

59 - married, 2 grown up boys, Engineer, New Panerai owner 01088 GMT. Always liked Panerai, but mainly owned Rolex models.


----------



## NDdrummer

Me: 50 own a few Panerai latest being a Submersible 42mm
I live in the Midwest and am VP for a vascular access company.


----------



## cbr2012

Well there's a mountain of data here (albeit subjective) for Panerai to mine if they're interested. Would be interesting to contrast with their own data or views on the 'typical' customer...


----------



## agitlits

Me: 45, own a Panerai (PAM 557).
I live in Melbourne, Australia.
Other hobbies: Photography, trail running


----------



## sebgreen

Me: 33 male. Married 4 years. Manchester UK - Yorkshireman really. Beagle owner (or does he own me?). Web development industry. 

Hobbies: Gym. Cycling. Tech. Cars. Watches. 

Stable: Omega Speedmaster Pro Moonphase. Farer Beagle. Tudor BB GMT. Rolex Explorer 

Latest purchase: PAM00973 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

Me: 59 male. Married 37 years. Two daughters, the youngest of which just graduated college. Currently have 1 dog. Was a soldier US Army Paratrooper, then spent 33 years as a biomedical engineer. Still work for the same Biomedical company.

Hobbies: Cycling, Triathlon, shooting, and Motorcycles.

Have a collection of 3-5 watches, one of which is always a Panerai, had a PAM114, PAM219, and currently a PAM26K.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

33, male, chemical engineer in Austin, TX, USA


----------



## MisterPam

37, married 4 years. Lived in NYC, chicago, Vegas and currently in San Antonio, TX. I'm a real estate investor and love watch trading.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DOUBLE 0 SEVEN

Married male 45 year old from Istanbul.. professional aviator..


----------



## Gregc

63. Male. Married. Radiation detection, measurement, and protection is my specialty.


----------



## wwiseman

Thanks @bigclive2011 for directing me to the Officine Panerai Forum.

23. Male. Married. Living in Southern UK. Specialty in botching Startups... love Panerai and all that comes with it.


----------



## Pongster

What does it take to be a Paneristi?


----------



## bigclive2011

Pongster said:


> What does it take to be a Paneristi?


1) Hold your breath for at least 2 hours.
2) Webbed feet, and preferably hands as well.
3) Good with bolt croppers whilst under water.
4) To have a very high lead content in your body.

Don't think I missed anything ?


----------



## Pongster

bigclive2011 said:


> 1) Hold your breath for at least 2 hours.
> 2) Webbed feet, and preferably hands as well.
> 3) Good with bolt croppers whilst under water.
> 4) To have a very high lead content in your body.
> 
> Don't think I missed anything ?


can you define very high? Is it an absolute amount or a relative % to body weight?


----------



## bigclive2011

Pongster said:


> can you define very high? Is it an absolute amount or a relative % to body weight?


More needed in your left wrist area ideally.


----------



## Smithsj716

I'm 35

Married with a newborn baby girl  

Own a PAM00560

Live in San Diego


----------



## fgarian

33, married with 2 kids. Real Estate Agent in Vancouver, BC


----------



## RMA

49, single with one 16 year old, car sales for past 24 years. Tampa Fl. Own a Pam24, 29 & 111.


----------



## parachrom1

45, married, 2 kids, born and raised in Puerto Rico, live in Houston area, engineer in energy industry, watch enthusiast since 2000. Used to have a PAM 177 and a PAM 164 that got stolen in 2010. Presently PAM 312 and PAM 992. Other pieces in my collection: Rolex Seadweller, Tudor GMT, Sinn U1 and Stowa Flieger Classic Sport.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T

42, married, 1 kid, up here in the great Canadian North. (ok west coast). PAM 1068!


----------



## Dwijaya

42, married, PAM005, West Sumatra, IDN


----------



## akira23

Married, Male, 57 yrs. young and have 2 daughter's and 2 beautiful grandkids. Have Pam 424 & Pam 1313.


----------



## mimetic

Male, mid-30s, tech in SF Bay Area.


----------



## JBoone

51 year old. Tax accountant for last 22 years.
Liked watches always but took the plunge around 10 years ago buying first auto (Tag Carrea) and my most recent purchase has been a Panerai. I own 7 watches now and none are the same brand.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

60 year old soon to be married (again) male in Michigan. Aviation professional, retired hockey goaltender, avid diver, and F1 fan. 2 kids (28 & 32) long out on their own, my baby girl in Australia, my son in Atlanta GA.

Avid collector, current line up is 112, 113, 194, 232, 372, 514, 1218, 1305 and a 1956 Rolex Submariner 6536/1 James Bond small crown.


----------



## Silver911

65 y/o married 36 years. 2 grown kids, 1 grandson. Early Porsche 911’s are my passion, have a 72 S/T for the track and a 73S for street & show. Almost retired commercial RE guy. Bought my Submersible in 2006 and my Radiomir GMT in 2007. Beyond cars I hunt quail, fly and ocean fish, ski and travel a bunch. Live in Solana Beach, CA.


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Male, 59 years old. Married, three grown up kids. I live in central London and I’m a lawyer, hoping to retire in the next year or so. I got my 0796 last summer and couldn’t be happier. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjaymofo

45 year old watch collector guy, married and live in Toronto, Canada. Just bought my first Panerai and I have never enjoyed a watch so much. I have been collecting seriously for about 15 years and I’m not sure what took me so long.


----------



## WatchDutchy

pastor_chuck said:


> I was sitting here wondering, as I prepare for another day, what the demographics are for the admirers/owners of Panerai watches here on the forum. I have the impression that the average age is between 32 - 36, weighted 63:37 men to women. Location ???? I'm at a loss.
> 
> Any volunteers to gather such data through a survey.
> 
> I also wonder if some of the other fora have significantly different demographics.
> 
> pastor_chuck


M-56-South Florida


----------



## badpichu

47/m 2kids Art Director Florida USA PAM113. Waited a long time to realize that Panerai is my favorite brand better late than never and will get the 2nd at some point soon. Most folks prefer the dark OG but man I could not resist this watch.


----------



## 997targa

48, married w 2 daughters - college and middle school. First Panerai in 2021 and hoping to add a 183 soon. Worst hobbies as far as expenses and ability to get exactly what you want and I seem to have them - watches, bourbon and German cars. Finance in Cincinnati, Ohio


----------



## sashator

38 years old from Czech Republic, married, 1 daughter, a former pro hockey player who now works in the watch business


----------



## ara.hambone

48yo, married with 2 kids. work in finance at a biotech company. i have 3 panerais and i love all my babies.


----------



## erekose

53, male, married with 1 kid. Work in technology for a global finance company. American, living in Tokyo.

PAM055c, 112e, 1024, and 372. Loads and load of other watches as well.


----------



## LP49

I think I must be way out of the typical demographic. 74, retired in a house next to the beach, married to my high school sweetheart, without a care in the world. Life is very good (especially with my 112) 😁


----------



## Lastlineofdefense

LP you are living the dream!


----------

